#ubuntu-website 2009-03-02
<mdke> newz2000: do you have a way to remove ads from the Google search page? We've been using an ad-affected one for the help.ubuntu.com search engine
<mdke> newz2000 / ryanakca - for help.u.c we don't use Moin's built in search because we wanted a single search output which covered both the moin and non-moin part of the site
<newz2000> mdke: yes, I do have a solution. It costs money but I'll bet we can justify the expense. I'll look into it at the end of the week (I'm setting an appointment in my calendar so I don't forget about it)
<mdke> newz2000: that's fine thanks
#ubuntu-website 2009-03-03
<ligemeget> sup?
<ligemeget> Anyone here from Ubuntu Wanted?
#ubuntu-website 2009-03-04
<LaserJock> newz2000: ping
<newz2000> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> newz2000: how do I get corrections on ubuntu.com/education? can I file a bug or go through you or ...?
<newz2000> if it's a 2m fix just send them to me here on IRC
<newz2000> Hmm. Just realized that Rich is gone now. I wonder what will happen to that.
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> that's my concern
<LaserJock> http://www.ubuntu.com/education/management#licence is waaaaay wrong
<LaserJock> "All Ubuntu software is released under GPL, which means it is effectively licence free as opposed to free licence. "
<LaserJock> I'm pretty sure you guys don't want ubuntu.com saying that
<newz2000> Yeah, should be "... released under an open source licesnse which means it's is freely available to use and share." How's that sound?
<LaserJock> great if you fix "license" :-)
<newz2000> right
<LaserJock> the link to that section on ubuntu.com/education also says "License Free"
<newz2000> Yeah, I think that's meant in a different light
<newz2000> and the context explains it
<LaserJock> k
<highvoltage> newz2000: are you going to make a bug report for that page that LaserJock told you about or should I?
<newz2000> no, it's fixed
<newz2000> just submitted
<newz2000> it will take a min or two to show live though
<newz2000> Hmm. lost the bold, gonna put that back in.
<highvoltage> ok thanks
<LaserJock> althought it's still not *strictly* true because of Multiverse, but close enough I think
<boredandblogging> newz2000: question
<newz2000> hey boredandblogging
<newz2000> go for it
<boredandblogging> newz2000: question about your tweet
<boredandblogging> ubuntu.com based on 960
<boredandblogging> is that 960px?
<newz2000> there's a css framework called 960 that, coincidentally is 960px wide
<boredandblogging> ooh interesting
<newz2000> The site will not really look much different except for that
<boredandblogging> is the 960px generally accepted width?
<newz2000> Yeah, I did some looking and it seems to be
<newz2000> I can paste in my findings, it's a few lines long but there's not that many people here...
<boredandblogging> yeah, that would be great
<newz2000> here it comes
<newz2000> abort
<newz2000> copy and paste from moin stinks... reformatting
<newz2000>       Life Hacker Fixed at 1000px wide
<newz2000>       Apple Fixed at about 980px wide
<newz2000>       RedHat Fixed at about 760px wide
<newz2000>       Microsoft Fixed at about 945px wide
<newz2000>       Novell Fixed at about 950px wide
<newz2000>       Mozilla Fixed at about 930px wide
<newz2000>       Ajaxian Fixed at about 940px wide
<newz2000>       A List Apart Fixed at about 930px wide
<newz2000>       Yahoo! Fixed at about 970px wide
<newz2000>       Adobe Fixed at about 1000px wide (except rhs logo is not fixed)
<newz2000>       37 Signals Fixed at about 850px wide
<newz2000> that's what I have so far
<newz2000> I don't often see too many attractive sites that are not fixed-width but I'm collecting data on that too
<boredandblogging> very interesting
<boredandblogging> i didn't realized so many people used fixed width
<newz2000> yeah. Have you heard of "the deck" (an advertising network)?
<boredandblogging> yeah, they have a lot of big name sites
<newz2000> big name in web and design at least
<boredandblogging> right
<newz2000> I plan to next look through them to see which are fixed-width. Of the first few I looked at all are.
<boredandblogging> they have some real nice sites
<boredandblogging> but I will say ze frank's site drives me up the wall
<newz2000> ugh. Never been there.
<newz2000> I'd have thought that was a link spam site
<boredandblogging> he used to do a very good video podcast thing
<newz2000> boredandblogging: I'm not actually 100% sold on the 960 thing. I posted that specifically so I could get feedback.
<knome> newz2000, simplebits.com
<newz2000> knome: is that a 960 site?
<knome> newz2000, nope.
<knome> newz2000, it's a site of a fluid-width/flexible/bulletproof sites "father"
<knome> newz2000, at least he has written two books on the subject...
<knome> newz2000, still he has fixed.
<newz2000> fixed at 965 or so
<knome> i think it's something that's very tightly tied with the content you're going to present.
<knome> (being fixed or not)
<newz2000> The trend I'm seeing is that sites going for a visual presentation are often fixed. Sites that are filled with content are more likely fluid.
<newz2000> wikipedia and scads of blog sites are examples of fluid
<knome> true.
<knome> also with fluid width you can expect that somebody will see the site as not-so-appealing.
<knome> for example very big or very small resoutions
<knome> of course min- and max-width can stop that, but IE...
<newz2000> yeah, I'm not sure that min and max width fluid sites are worth the extra design effort
<newz2000> ubuntu.com (not the homepage) use that now
<knome> i think it's really important.
<newz2000> creating the graphics for the site is much much harder though. It makes the css and html far more complex
<knome> yeah, i know.
<knome> you don't want your site to be to wide
<knome> because then every content will look bad.
<knome> one paragraph per line for example
<knome> and if you've reserved and designed some amount of vertical space to be used by an element, that will be largely different with "normal" resolution and big resolution
<newz2000> I'm pretty much sold on fixed-width for ubuntu.com but I'm not yet sold on the actual width to use.
<knome> supposedly 1024 is the "standard minimum resolution" anyway
<newz2000> 1024 and 1280 width's account for most of the traffic to ubuntu.com
<knome> then just substract the width of scrollbars.
<knome> i usually go with 990
<newz2000> google analytics however doesn't say what people's browse widths are. A lot of people like to have a sidebar open or two windows side-by-side.
<knome> true.
<knome> 770 is the absolute minimum i'm willing to with any site ususally
<newz2000> yeah, that's too narrow
<newz2000> lately I've been using about 850 or so
<knome> if there is no good rationale for supporting smaller screens
<newz2000> this 960 framework is getting a lot of buzz and maybe the future for the default drupal theme
<knome> there's no advantage for 850 over 900+, because there is no "normal" resolutions betwwen
<knome> the only issue is padding in the sides of the actual content
<knome> and maybe 50 px can be "reserved" for the browser window being smaller
<knome> or max. to 100px
<newz2000> my thought process was that if a user has only 800px wide they'd be able to center the screen to cut off the padding and see the content without scrolling
<knome> so that about 900 anyway
<knome> mmh.
<knome> but then you have to make sure you *have* that 50+px padding
<newz2000> true
<newz2000> I'm not sure that's even worth it though
<knome> i think not.
<newz2000> if I use 960 which has a content area of 940 and 240px of that is navigation
<newz2000> then an 800px wide user could see the content area just fine
<knome> if javascript is an option, see this: http://www.themaninblue.com/writing/perspective/2006/01/19/
<newz2000> Ah yes, I've seen that. I'm actually working on a theme like that for my own blog.
<knome> yep.
<knome> that is worth thinking
<knome> because then you could even support 640x480
<knome> it's a lot of extra work but for ubuntu.com i think it might just be worth it.
<newz2000> for this iteration of ubuntu.com we won't do that but when we redesign later this year we may.
<knome> yeah.
<newz2000> This is only a very minor change in order to get us onto drupal 6 and to fix some problems that have been bugging me for the last two years.
<knome> i see
#ubuntu-website 2009-03-07
<Turl> hey newz2000!
<Turl> I think one of your update servers has been compromised :S
<newz2000> Turl: hey, what's this?
<Turl> newz2000: I'm getting BADSIGN when updating
<newz2000> What server are you accessing?
<Turl> ar.archive.ubuntu.com
<Turl> well, it doesn't appear anymore, maybe a temporal jaunty glitch?
<Turl> anyway, it's worth checking
<newz2000> Oh, you're on jaunty?
<newz2000> yes, If it persists then we'll worry
<Turl> ok
#ubuntu-website 2009-03-08
<nailora> hey guys, are you responsible for the manpage repository, too?
#ubuntu-website 2010-03-10
<knome> hey newz2000! you there?
<knome> newz2000, would it be possible to get anchors for different countries in http://webapps.ubuntu.com/marketplace/europe/, at least in the new site?
<jpds> knome: Sure, done.
<jpds> newz2000: You may deploy when ready. :)
<knome> jpds, cheers!
#ubuntu-website 2010-03-12
<denis-k> 10.04 needs a count down images, like we had for 9.04 :)
#ubuntu-website 2010-03-14
<cjohnston> newz2000: I don't know if you are able to, but if you are, can you remove website editors as a subscriber to bug #325583
<ubot3> Malone bug 325583 in linux "Touchpad can not be used in Ubuntu os." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325583
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-07
<MTecknology> mhall119: apache is icky :(
<MTecknology> What's this paste for?
<mhall119> MTecknology: sorry, had to disconnect irrsi yesterday, which paste?
<newz2000> mhall119: nice list. First that comes to mind is the ubuntu font on google.com
<mhall119> newz2000: ah, good one
<mhall119> how about artwork/icons for the web?  That's available on that end?
<mhall119> s/that/what/
<newz2000> mhall119: I'm not too knowledgable about that
<newz2000> the wiki has some icons someone made
<newz2000> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax#Smileys and Icons
<daker> mhall119, also pictograms
<mhall119> I'd like to separate the ones doctormo made for LD for re-use also
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-08
<mhall119> newz2000: why YUI?
<mhall119> the API doesn't seem nearly as nice as jQuery or ExtJS
<newz2000> mhall119: when the decision was made YUI's UI library was far more complete than jQuery's and that was an important feature for some of the teams.
<newz2000> it is one of those decisions that was not embraced unanimously with enthusiasm
<mhall119> I see
<cjohnston> stas: can you please take a look at bug 731443
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 731443 in ubuntu-website "photo slide show on uds.u.c goes too fast (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731443
<stas> cjohnston: how slow?
<stas> now its like 5s cooldown
<czajkowski> Aloha
<cjohnston> stas czajkowski ^
<stas> czajkowski: hello :)
<czajkowski> you rang
<stas> czajkowski: i'm here to help with uds.u.c
<czajkowski> stas: great
<cjohnston> How slow was the question czajkowski
<czajkowski> can you slow those pics changing on uds.
<czajkowski> well saying slower I know isn't the right answer
<stas> czajkowski: right now it uses 5s cooldown
<czajkowski> but they seem to change very fast it's distracting
<stas> hmm, 10s?
<czajkowski> stas: sure
<czajkowski> we'll give that a lash and see sure
<stas> cjohnston: since uds.u.c may require more and more tweaking, do you mind if we fork current light-wordpress-theme for it?
<stas> i can see the theme wasn't updated yet from bzr
<cjohnston> it was
<cjohnston> stas: not right now about the fork... I have something in mind
<cjohnston> mind if we talk about that part later?
<stas> sure... or maybe i will just right a small plugin with required changes
<stas> i think there was a request already for search input or something like that
<stas> cjohnston: the theme is not the latest, it says Version: 0.2-light, and it should be 0.2
<cjohnston> the bgus were fixed tho
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> it went back to old it looks liek
<cjohnston> stas: look at uds.u.c please
<stas> yep thats the latest
<cjohnston> the bar seems correct
<cjohnston> but the arrow is still off
<stas> the arrows and the layout is broken
<stas> let me check
<stas> first, there's missing some closing tag, the footer looks broken
<cjohnston> is that just in the one on uds.u.c or in the light-wordpress-theme?
<stas> no, only on uds.u.c
<stas> the footer on travel looks ok
<stas> 1st page has some broken layout
<cjohnston> hmm
<stas> also, could you delete the newlines between the images in class="slider" element?
<cjohnston> I don't have access
<stas> hmm, who has?
<cjohnston> checking
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-09
<cjohnston> stas:
<cjohnston> are you stas on LP?
<nhandler> cjohnston: https://launchpad.net/~sushkov
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> AlanBell:
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ping
<cjohnston> stas: when you come around, I have some questions for you please
<AlanBell> o/
<cjohnston> newz2000: seems bug 369469 is still an issue.. dont know what you can do about it
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 369469 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Doesn't let me change language (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369469
<cjohnston> AlanBell: I need some info about the light-a11y-theme... what is it.. whats it for.. wheres it used... etc
<cjohnston> please
<newz2000> cjohnston: noted, thanks
<cjohnston> np
<AlanBell> sorry cjohnston I have no clue
<AlanBell> doesn't seem to be much in it
<AlanBell> looks like an mhall119 question
<cjohnston> oh mhall119 ;-)
<mhall119> who what?
<mhall119> oh, light-ally-theme was supposed to be where we made an accessible alternative to light-base-theme, but nothing's been done with it
<mhall119> I'm hoping to get some of the design team and some of the accessibility team together at UDS-O to come up with some guidelines and an implementation
<cjohnston> newz2000: you should be happy to know that ubuntu-website is down to 6 new bugs and 24 open bugs
<stas> cjohnston: in about half an hour are you still here/
<stas> ?
<cjohnston> ill try stas thanks
<stas> nvm, im here cjohnston :)
 * stas game just ended
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> Got a couple of bugs that I need some clarification with
<stas> ok
<cjohnston> ive commented on them i believe
<cjohnston> the arrow bug is one
<stas> yep... if you add style="width: 100% !important;" to class="slider" that should fix it
<cjohnston> I hate trying to deal with lp
<stas> cjohnston: did you find who has acces to the website or you think we should better make a branch for uds.u.c
<cjohnston> im still kinda debating that one
<cjohnston> i think we may make a branch
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-10
<newz2000> mhall119: a lot of the a11y stuff has been implemented in the new theme
<mhall119> damn it cjohnston, my inbox was 100% marked as read this afternoon :(
<cjohnston> :-P
<mhall119> newz2000: is the new theme available to the community?
<newz2000> mhall119: yes
 * newz2000 looks
<newz2000> lp:canonical-isd-web/light-wiki-theme
<mhall119> compatible license?
<newz2000> I believe it's GPL, because Moin is gpl
<newz2000> I'm in the process of shutting down, but I think I put a license and readme file in there for reference
 * newz2000 -> out for a bit
<cjohnston> stas: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-webthemes
<cjohnston> stas: Is it ok to put you as the contact for the wordpress theme?
<stas> sure
<cjohnston> mhall119: you the contact for the django one?
<cjohnston> MTecknology: ping
<MTecknology> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> MTecknology: you still want to be in charge of the light-drupal-theme?
<MTecknology> sure
<cjohnston> or the contact for it.. or whatever
<MTecknology> sure
<mhall119> cjohnston: sure
<cjohnston> MTecknology: whats your LP name
 * MTecknology .
<cjohnston> ok
 * MTecknology *
<MTecknology> I like that more
<MTecknology> it's pretty
<cjohnston> ?
<MTecknology> 18:32  * MTecknology *  <--- the * on both sides
<cjohnston> lol
<MTecknology> gotta run off
<cjohnston> okie
<mhall119> MTecknology: it probably only looks that was on irssi
<cjohnston> newz2000: we shouldn't be using Ubuntubeta anymore correct?
<MTecknology> no longer getting married :'I(
<MTecknology> s/I//
<cjohnston> you? :-(
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you please review: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/top-nav/+merge/52791
<cjohnston> stas: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/wordpress-readme/+merge/52793 https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/709395/+merge/52792
<cjohnston> please
<mhall119> cjohnston: I have a test to take for class, maybe after
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> im off.. spend the rest of the night with hope
<mhall119> have fun, tell her I said hi
<stas> hmm, do i have to manually bzr merge things or lp handles that?
<mhall119> you have to do it
<MTecknology> cjohnston: wow.. firing things off all over
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> Trying to clean things up
<cjohnston> MTecknology: there are a couple of bugs for you
<MTecknology> i saw that; any chance you could assing me to them?
<MTecknology> then I don't need to go through and find each of them
<cjohnston> MTecknology: bug 595771 bug 650647 bug 650647 bug 595214 bug 596364  are all bugs that need to be checked to see if they are bugs on the drupal sites
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 595771 in ubuntu-website (and 1 other project) "mouse over area on nav should be clickable (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595771
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 650647 in ubuntu-website (and 2 other projects) "Check the footer color (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650647
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 595214 in ubuntu-website (and 2 other projects) "current menu item not highlighted (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595214
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 596364 in ubuntu-website (and 1 other project) "make top logo a link to the homepage (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596364
<cjohnston> i did assign you the one i know for sure
<cjohnston> theres only like 20 bugs, so it isnt hard to look through
<cjohnston> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-webthemes/+bugs
<MTecknology> not affected by 596364 or 595214; definitely would have caught those
<MTecknology> first two, maybe
<MTecknology> I'll look through it when I have ambition back. I just got crushed in the worst possible way so I'm probably not fit for coding right now anyway
<cjohnston> thats fine
<cjohnston> im sorry to hear that dude
<MTecknology> btw; you could do also affect project and toss ubuntu-drupal-theme in there and I'll catch it right away
 * cjohnston would like to see ubuntu-drupal-theme be moved into ubuntu-community-webthemes
<cjohnston> keep all theme work together
<MTecknology> there's the whole ubuntu-drupal project group
<stas> cjohnston: merged... also I added an workaround for slider speed, you can change that by adding class="slider" speed="1000"
 * stas loggerhead shows weird revisions
<cjohnston> so that would have to be edited by whoever has access to wp-admin?
<stas> yep
<cjohnston> ok
<stas> the problem is that I dont know what's the speed of slider they want
<cjohnston> any chance of being able to figure out the arrow bug?
<cjohnston> lemme talk to jcastro tomorrow and see what i can find out
<stas> sure
<stas> this error drives me crazy ... http://i.imgur.com/WDNry.png
<nhandler> Not sure who should get poked about this, but I figured you guys might be interested:
<nhandler> 1299723852 20:24:12 <+tenach> Ahh, the Ubuntu server download is 404!
<nhandler> 1299723895 20:24:55 <+tenach> I found a disparity!
<nhandler> 1299723907 20:25:07 <+tenach> http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download doesn't work, but it's linked on there, when it shoudl be /business/ instead.
<cjohnston> nhandler: how do they get there
<cjohnston> is it the same as bug 732266
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 732266 in ubuntu-website-content (and 1 other project) "Broken Download Link for Server (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732266
<stas> who has access, please close bug 595771 bug 692785 bug 595214
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 595771 in ubuntu-website (and 1 other project) "mouse over area on nav should be clickable (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595771
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 692785 in ubuntu-website (and 1 other project) "Wordpress theme option to disable search (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692785
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 595214 in ubuntu-website (and 2 other projects) "current menu item not highlighted (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595214
<cjohnston> stas: you have access
<MTecknology> stas: how to you make that happen?
<stas> nah, http://i.imgur.com/WDNry.png
<stas> i cand do anything
<stas> its a known bug with my account
<cjohnston> lol
 * stas my account is a bug ;)
<cjohnston> stas: unless you just fixed it, i believe 595214 effects uds.u.c
<cjohnston> which is a wp
<stas> works http://i.imgur.com/5Yrot.png
<nhandler> cjohnston: Yep, looks like a duplicate of that bug (http://paste.ubuntu.com/578147/)
<cjohnston> i swear i just tried it and it didnt stas
<cjohnston> lol
<stas> hmm, weird, i didn
<stas> didn't touch any of that part
<cjohnston> stas: is 692785 fix released
<MTecknology> should we redo launchpad with django!?
<cjohnston> yes
<MTecknology> I'm actually not a fan of django
<MTecknology> it takes a fully different approach to a framework from what I like; but from what I've seen it does a great job at what it does
<stas> cjohnston: bug 692785 has some code pasted there that works, and it doesnt affect upstream version
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 692785 in ubuntu-website (and 1 other project) "Wordpress theme option to disable search (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692785
<stas> MTecknology: i might jump into porting lp to django :)
<cjohnston> Your not going to put the plugin in the branch?
 * stas quite a challenge
<MTecknology> quite a challenge is making this week any worse
<stas> cjohnston: i can, but is it required? i mean afaik it was just a third party request
<cjohnston> I dunno
<cjohnston> up to you
<cjohnston> i can mark wont fix
<cjohnston> MTecknology: is drupal effected by bug 595771
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 595771 in ubuntu-website/light-wordpress-theme (and 2 other projects) "mouse over area on nav should be clickable (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595771
<stas> or like that... i mean all you need is copy/cat that code to make it work... and the guy who asked didnt say it needs it upstream
<cjohnston> ok
<stas> cjohnston: btw, rev 22 made possible that code to work, so all I did is just added support to into theme to make it work
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> stas: i think the footer is still off on all the community themes which really needs to be fixed
<cjohnston> the image is whats off, i think the css is correct
<cjohnston> iir
<cjohnston> c
<cjohnston> and then bug 732373 would be cool stas .. with an easy way to turn it off
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 732373 in ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-wordpress-theme (and 1 other project) "Add Global Menu to uds.ubuntu.com (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732373
<stas> cjohnston: where should I look for footer?
<cjohnston> bug 650647
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 650647 in ubuntu-website (and 2 other projects) "Check the footer color (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650647
<cjohnston> there is a .png file in the branches
<cjohnston> plus double check the css to make sure the color in the css matches canonicals design guidelines
<MTecknology> cjohnston: shouldn't be
<MTecknology> cjohnston: staging.profarius.com; staging7.profarius.com
<stas> hmm, should the footer also be narrowed?
<cjohnston> stas: unless its in the design guidelines, i think we were going with a full width footer as well as the main nav
<stas> hmm, mine looks ok http://i.imgur.com/tIzXa.png
<cjohnston> I've gotta go... have a good night all
<stas> night
 * MTecknology is now single
<newz2000> cjohnston: yes, I think ubuntubeta is supposed to be first so that people with the experimental version see it over the normal version
<cjohnston> newz2000: ok
<peppe84> little answer :-) where is the moin theme now in production on w.u.c? this seem different https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/light-moin-theme (cause here there are large header and footer).
<AlanBell> peppe84: it is different
<AlanBell> peppe84: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-webmonkeys/canonical-isd-web/light-wiki-theme
<cjohnston> AlanBell: should we remove light-moin-theme to avoid confusion?
<cjohnston> or is light moin theme for community use
<AlanBell> I don't know the answer to that
<peppe84> oh yes, thaks :-)
<peppe84> *thanks
<cjohnston> hey stas
<stas> hello cjohnston
<stas> howdy
<cjohnston> Two things for ya...
<cjohnston> on bug 731443 jcastro said to just do whatever feels right.. so maybe just increase it by default by a couple of seconds?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 731443 in ubuntu-website (and 1 other project) "photo slide show on uds.u.c goes too fast (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731443
<peppe84> AlanBell: but in the repo print.css is missing... this is right?  print action use this css for this
<cjohnston> and he liked the idea of bug 732373.. is that something you can make happen?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 732373 in ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-wordpress-theme (and 1 other project) "Add Global Menu to uds.ubuntu.com (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732373
<peppe84> and the msie.css
<stas> cjohnston: i can push an update for bug 732373 tomorrow if its not late
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 732373 in ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-wordpress-theme (and 1 other project) "Add Global Menu to uds.ubuntu.com (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732373
<AlanBell> peppe84: sorry, I don't know. newz2000 has been handling the new moin theme, I just did a little testing of it.
<newz2000> peppe84: if you file a bug on ubuntu-website or something, ping me with the bug # and I'll file properly
<stas> what about speed, with the latest version code, i can push an update right now or wait till tomorrow and get both fixed
<newz2000> (still figuring out best place for that)
<cjohnston> stas: nope.. it isnt.. I am not going to submit a request to update the theme until they are both done
<stas> cjohnston: btw, did you find editors to change the content, or we will have to push fixes through branches?
<cjohnston> I'd like to try to get it filed by EOD tomorrow tho if possible
<cjohnston> What content in specific
<AlanBell> newz2000: apparently IS are getting a programmer to work for a couple of weeks fixing the openID plugin and then they are going to re-attempt a test upgrade to 1.9
<stas> well 1st the one that is broken on homepage, second, all the bugs except the upper bar can be fixed by editing content
<newz2000> ah, cool. I've been hearing rumblings of the 1.9 thing.
<cjohnston> rumblings or grumblings
<cjohnston> stas: i think i know who...
<cjohnston> lets wait till we push the update and then go with it stas
<stas> ok great
<stas> i can pastebin some layout for 1st page, to make it look a little less broken
<cjohnston> cool
<stas> and guide the editor on where and what widgets to be placed
<cjohnston> I think we may be creating a custom branch
<cjohnston> havent decided yet
 * stas maybe right some docs for that, since its a community thingie ;)
 * stas off for a while
<cjohnston> Thanks stas
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-11
<MTecknology> http://planet.ubuntu.com/  <-- no rss feed from it anymore?
<MTecknology> or am I just blind?
<MTecknology> http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml <-- found - but no info about that on the page
<peppe84> about new moin theme... this is the bug that I say yestarday (is related to file present on repo and isn't an error on w.u.c.) https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-isd-web/+bug/733163
<ubot4`> peppe84: Error: Bug #733163 is private.
<cjohnston> mornin
<cjohnston> chris/27
<cjohnston> uggh
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-12
<mhall119> newz2000: what version of YUI do you guys use?
<mhall119> just the one from Lucid's repos?
<stas_> cjohnston: i updated the branch with the latest fixes
<cjohnston> thanks stas_
<cjohnston> stas_: i dont see the content for the global menu anywhere
<cjohnston> nore the speed change
<cjohnston> nor
<stas_> cjohnston: where do you look?
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-wordpress-theme
<stas_> the global menu is a new sidebar, it is available in the widgets, and the slider speed is hardcoded to 10s with an option to change that if you add speed="5000" to class="slider"
<cjohnston> not that one
<cjohnston> sorry
<stas_> cjohnston: dont use loggerhead, it's dumb
<cjohnston> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-community-webthemes/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-wordpress-theme/revision/33
<cjohnston> the only code i see is the css
<stas_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-community-webthemes/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-wordpress-theme/revision/57
<stas_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-community-webthemes/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-wordpress-theme/revision/56
<stas_> these are the commits
<cjohnston> so why does https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-community-webthemes/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-wordpress-theme say there are only 33 revisions
<stas_> cjohnston: the initial branch was repushed a couple of times, some revisions were marked as negative
<stas_> like -3, -2, -1, 0, 1, 2, 3
<stas_> 0 was the new push, or sort of... i can't explain
<cjohnston> Ok.. I don't know that we want to make the top-nav a widget cause the links should all be the same..
<cjohnston> a site doesn't *have* to display it, but if they do, the links should be the smae
<cjohnston> same
<stas_> cjohnston: as i said, than its better to have a fork for uds.u.com, i can't force the default community theme to have something like global menu :/
<stas_> links can be added just by adding a new custom menu
<cjohnston> they don't have to display the global menu, but if they do display it, its supposed to be the same
<stas_> cjohnston: how do you translate that than?
<cjohnston> translate it to what
<stas_> there are people from denmark that use light-wordpress-theme, we use it and the language is always different
<stas_> community is comunitatea, and support is asistenta
<cjohnston> If { display global_menu = true: Ubuntu.com Community Support Partners; }
<cjohnston> umm
<cjohnston> Is it possible to allow them to translate the text?
<stas_> it is but why do that when you can add just a new sidebar, with a flexible way to change things?
<stas_> to translate you will need poedit and gettext installed
 * stas_ thinks that's overhead
<cjohnston> I dunno.
<stas_> cjohnston: check the video http://dl.dropbox.com/u/20301790/utopbar.mkv
<stas_> isn't that simple enough?
<cjohnston> but it allows teams to define their own links.. I have to find out if that is something that's desired.
<stas_> well, in the end it's all a matter of trust, a hardcoded version wouldn't stop me to change those links
<cjohnston> but it implies what they should be
<stas_> anyway, i think that is out of scope for a loco theme, just my opinion
<stas_> cjohnston: anyway, ping me if the decision to change it is taken, i will happily follow the rules
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> :-)
<stas_> np, have a nice weekend :)
<cjohnston> you too
<stas_> ty
 * cjohnston has to go do some daddy duties
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-13
<cjohnston> stas: ping
<stas> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> stas: push up a uds.u.c branch. It's being split. :-)
<cjohnston> (that's not an order)
<stas> sure, what should I change in that branch?
<cjohnston> Remove from the loco theme the top-nav (global nav) and include the global nav with the same links as planet.u.c and wiki.u.c
<cjohnston> (for now) the desire is to not have the global nav but on certain sites until the whole thing is figured out
<cjohnston> which goes with what you want
<cjohnston> That sound good to you?
<cjohnston> newz2000, stas , MTecknology,  mhall119, (anyone else relevent) any objection to removing the community themes from the ubuntu-website project since they have all been ported to ubuntu-community-webthemes?
<stas> cjohnston: ok, will be done
<stas> and no, i don't have any objections
<cjohnston> Thanks stas
<mhall119> no objections here
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-05
<nigelb> mhall119: https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/i18n/timezones/
<nigelb> Can we switch to Django 1.4.1? please? :)
<mhall119> no
<nigelb> aww
<cjohnston> wow... that will be nice
<cprofitt> hello all
<svwilliams> hi cprofitt
<cprofitt> dinner time -- be back in a little while
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-06
<czajkowski> mhall119: ping :)
<mhall119> pong
<thecolonyroom> czajkowski: Hullo.
<czajkowski> thecolonyroom: ahh didnt recognise the nick
<steveedwards> czajkowski: Hullo.
<czajkowski> ta da
<steveedwards> czajkowski: Sorry. My alter ego.
<mhall119> cjohnston, meet steveedwards
<cjohnston> o/
<czajkowski> so basiccally just trying to work out why we have 2 projects with the same name and wondering can they not be under one project
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Don't hate me.
<czajkowski> or is there something I'm missing here
<cjohnston> theres alot that we are missing
<cjohnston> but i agree
<mhall119> so cjohnston has already given maintainership of uds-project to ~uds-organizers, and I've already pushed steveedwards's code there
<cjohnston> i dont care which it is, just pick one and point the other to it if possible
<mhall119> we also already have bugs files against uds-project, though they're probably not relevant after the theme change
<cjohnston> mhall119: ive gone through them
<cjohnston> 2.5 still are
<mhall119> ok
<czajkowski> at prsent steveedwards project that was registed is inactive so just wondering can he use the project that currenly cjohnston ownes for the summit work
<mhall119> sorry, but just to clarify, this is for uds.u.c work, not summit.u.c work
<cjohnston> steveedwards: if possible, whatever we choose, can we put a link in the footer as to where to file a bug for the site so that people dont file against ubuntu-website
<cjohnston> summit work need to go under the summit project
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Will do. I can add that.
<mhall119> summit *code* work anyway, we still have some content on there that is UDS-specific (but we're working on removing that)
<cjohnston> theme work needs to go against https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-webthemes
<mhall119> cjohnston: not for uds.u.c
<cjohnston> for summit
<mhall119> the django one, yes
<cjohnston> if everything wasnt hard coded into uds.u.c branch, the branch could be pushed there and all sites could be updated to the new guidelines
<cjohnston> but oh well
<mhall119> so is everybody okay with using uds-project?
<cjohnston> +0 just pick one
<mhall119> I'm +1, simply because it's all there already
<steveedwards> mhall119: Sounds good.
<mhall119> steveedwards: we can add you to ~uds-organizers if you think we need to, so you can push to the branch on that project
<steveedwards> mhall119: That would be great. Thanks.
<mhall119> otherwise you can just push under your name and make a merge proposal to that branch
<czajkowski> great we're sorted so
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/uds-project  is the one to live right ?
<mhall119> right
<cjohnston> yes
<mhall119> thanks czajkowski, steveedwards, cjohnston
<czajkowski> lovely jubbly
<czajkowski> sorted so
 * czajkowski goes back to reviewing more projects 
<czajkowski> toodles
<steveedwards> mhall119: Cheers.
<cjohnston> steveedwards so what are the thoughts from the design team on making the user experience a decent one going between uds.u.c and summit.u.c
<cjohnston> it was ok at best in prior to the update
<niceguyjames> cjohnston: the issue with the previous uds.u.com and summit.u.com was primarily that the sites tried to mirror each other to make it less obvious you were jumping between different websites, but because they were out of sync that didn't really work.
<cjohnston> right..
<niceguyjames> cjohnston: so during the UX, the top-level navigation links to summit were reimagined as call-to-actions to go off-site.
<niceguyjames> cjohnston: hence them being removed from the top-level navigation which should be reserved for navigation in the current site.
<cjohnston> it doesnt make sense to me that there is only 1 link that i find to the schedule
<niceguyjames> cjohnston: equally it doesn't make sense that an empty page is promoted before it's populated
<cjohnston> I've been against having two seperate sites from day one.. the work should be done to make it one site IMO
<niceguyjames> cjohnston: so it may be that it gets dropped into the nav when it does?
<niceguyjames> cjohnston: +1
<steveedwards> cjohnston: We'd love to help with that.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: If we can find the time.
<cjohnston> bzr branch lp:summit
<cjohnston> ;-)
<niceguyjames> cjohnston: the above is just so you know where the UX decision came from.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: :)
<cjohnston> ty niceguyjames
<cjohnston> hardcoding would have been just as easy with both
<cjohnston> If we are going to hardcode, I could easily add it all to summit, then just point uds.u.c to summit
<cjohnston> ill be back in 5 minutes
<cjohnston> im back
<cjohnston> svwilliams: ping
<svwilliams> Hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> have you had a change to work on your branches anymore?
<svwilliams> I worked on them more sunday, but not yesterday
<cjohnston> ok
<svwilliams> I'll have time tonight to straighten out the position: relative issue
<cjohnston> cool.. ty
<svwilliams> thats the only thing left, removing the % and specifying the px fixed the ltp issue
<svwilliams> :-)
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> do you know what the problem is with the position relative issue?
<cjohnston> or do you need to mess around with it
<svwilliams> I need to mess around with it
<svwilliams> cjohnston, (sorry for the delays in responses)
<cjohnston> np
<svwilliams> I think I can put them inside a block that is position relative, but it seems like if they themselves are position relative it ignores that when resizing the page
<svwilliams> due to the display:inline-block
<svwilliams> though now that I'm typing it
<svwilliams> I'm wondering if my margins are throwing it off
<svwilliams> I have plenty of time to play with it tonight
<svwilliams> I'll let you know
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> svwilliams: this is really odd.. I'm seeing doubles and dont know why.. I've stared adding links in your side bar.. but i have two side bars
<cjohnston> and the side-bar needs to wrap text
<cjohnston> svwilliams: mhall119 http://ubuntuone.com/5sgMhDL72yeJDnjBXaPVXv
<mhall119> Could not locate object
<cjohnston> mhall119: svwilliams http://ubuntuone.com/6sEitrdTgdTwyTYXlSHTWz
<daker> mhall119, can you help with a small question ?
<mhall119> daker: sure
<daker> mhall119, i want to select all the events that are in still happening
<mhall119> daker: from within Django, or from the JSON API?
<daker> django
<daker> ORM
<daker> FYI: each events has a start/end date
<daker> event*
<daker> imagine you have two events happening today and i need to get them just by passing the date
<daker> mhall119, ^
<mhall119> daker: we have that in the object managers already I think
<daker> mhall119, no i think you didn't understand
<daker> imagine you have event 1 from 10-03-2012 to 13-03-2012
<daker> and event 2 from 12-03-2012 to 13-03-2012
<daker> and i want just by passing the 12-03-2012 to the query to get the list of the two events
<svwilliams> cjohnston, that's odd ... it looks like the block that you are building links into exists in more than one place ... did I leave a trailing one in from all of our testing
<svwilliams> last friday
<mhall119> daker: ah, I think I understand
<mhall119> daker: something like TeamEvent.objects.filter(date_end__gte=your_date_variable)
<mhall119> that will give you any date that *end* after the given variable date
<mhall119> daker: look at next_events in TeamEventsManager
<mhall119> /events/models.py line 105
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> svwilliams: i dont think so
<cprofitt> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey
<cprofitt> bobweaver is his irc nick
<cjohnston> ok
<cprofitt> he is not on now.
<cjohnston> ok
<cprofitt> but if you see him... you know who he is
<cjohnston> ok.. cool
<cjohnston> ty
<cprofitt> I will likely have to work on bzr with him...
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> thats easy enough
<cjohnston> groundcontrol may be something to look at too
<cprofitt> yeah... that is
<cprofitt> I will try to ensure that he gets in contact with you.
<cjohnston> awesome.. ty
<cprofitt> mhall119: I just saw cjohnston in the other channel and mentioned it to him
<cprofitt> but yes, we need to get bob in here
<cjohnston> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-team-portal/bzr-req-update
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-07
<svwilliams> ping cjohnston
<cjohnston> yo
<svwilliams> hey I'm getting there found it was the margins
<svwilliams> un fortunately the main content is set to margin: 0 auto;
<svwilliams> auto centers the block element
<svwilliams> and basically we went the main content centered and the menu relative to it
<svwilliams> still looking into the duplicate printing
<cjohnston> can you reproduce?
<svwilliams> haven't tried yet, was alternating between the two
<svwilliams> just did a quick search for multiple block elements for side-bar
<cjohnston> ok
<svwilliams> because I moved that thing around at least 10 times
<svwilliams> what was the name of that site that we're trying to emulate
<cjohnston> landscape
<cjohnston> svwilliams: dont forget to wrap the text please
<svwilliams> wrap text?
<cjohnston> if you look in my screenshot, the text wrapps off of the grey
<svwilliams> ahh gotcha
<svwilliams> I figured out the difference between summit and landscape
<cjohnston> ok
<svwilliams> in landscape the header section
<svwilliams> goes across both the menu and main content
<svwilliams> so the menu and main content are say 1000px
<svwilliams> with a margin of "0 auto"
<svwilliams> and the header is the same
<svwilliams> I think I'm going to have to try to float the menu against the main content
<svwilliams> which will be display: block, position:relative; margin: 0 auto; like the other center aligned elements
<cprofitt> cjohnston mhall119 nigelb meet IronPatriotNY -- he may be interested in working on some of your projects
<cjohnston> hello IronPatriotNY
<IronPatriotNY> Hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> IronPatriotNY: are you familiar with bzr, python and django?
<IronPatriotNY> We've met before a long while ago when we were trying to fix my login/OpenID issues with the LoCo portal
<mhall119> hey IronPatriotNY
<IronPatriotNY> Bazaar, yes, python, I'm learning. Django, I would like to learn as well.
<cjohnston> ok.. cool
<IronPatriotNY> Coming from a PHP background, but from what I've seen of Python so far, not so bad.
<cprofitt> mhall119 cjohnston nigelb meet slick666 he is another NY LoCo member with Python experience that would be interested (potentially) in assisting you guys
<cjohnston> man.. cprofitt if these guys stick we will owe you a beer
<cprofitt> lol
<slick666> thanks cprofitt
<cjohnston> hey slick666
<cprofitt> slick666: is a very solid coder too
<cprofitt> and an absolutely awesome dude!
<cjohnston> slick666: IronPatriotNY either of you interested in hacking on Summit?
<slick666> I'm actually a prpgrammer by trade and I'm actually at PyCon for the next 7 days so some python tasks would be perfect
<cjohnston> slick666: cool
<IronPatriotNY> For any Python/django projects, I would best serve as an apprentice at this point.
<mhall119> I say we out-source LTP and summit to New York
<cjohnston> slick666: http://launchpad.net/summit
<slick666> is there a description out there already on what needs being done?
<cprofitt> cjohnston: can you give slick666 a quick run down on what summit is
<slick666> cool
<cjohnston> Let me point you to the couple things that we are tracking right now
<IronPatriotNY> Don't know too too much but I learn fast
<cprofitt> point him at the blueprints, etc
<cjohnston> slick666: summit is what we use for Ubuntu Developer Summit
<cjohnston> its the scheduler
<cjohnston> http://summit.ubuntu.com is where it lives
<cjohnston> IronPatriotNY: slick666 bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit
<cjohnston> blueprints that we are working on:
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/summit/+spec/linaro-q212-requirements
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/summit/+spec/summit-p-sprint
<cjohnston> and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-summit
<slick666> lol, you can tell there is a programming conference here because between yesterday and this morning the inter-webs have slowed down a LOT
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> i hate it when that happens
<slick666> If I recall right I think this year they were planning for a limit of 1800 people
<cjohnston> heh
<cprofitt> I gotta say UDS usually has really good pipes for the interwebs
<cprofitt> :-)
<slick666> ok I'm going to have to get some coffee and read over the documentation this morning IronPatrriotNY, you interested in working on this also?
<slick666> wait a minute... IronPatriotNY
<slick666> sry
<IronPatriotNY> Yes
<IronPatriotNY> I'm looking over the pages now.
<cjohnston> i want some coffee too
<IronPatriotNY> Trying to get last years summit page so I can see that
<cjohnston> there are docs on how to get started at summit.readthedocs.org
<cjohnston> IronPatriotNY: summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/
<IronPatriotNY> thanks
<cprofitt> slick666 IronPatriotNY - I actually am trying to help too, but I am sure you guys will get to coding much faster than I can
<cprofitt> cjohnston and mhall119 are excellent tutors for getting you up to speed as well
<cprofitt> they have always been willing to point me in the right direction
<cjohnston> IronPatriotNY: slick666 this cprofitt guy is a drain on all resources...
<cjohnston> jk
<cprofitt> lol
<IronPatriotNY> haha
<cjohnston> iirc cprofitt has given an MP or two
<slick666> lol
<cjohnston> one of these days he will be the project manager
<cprofitt> I keep trying to convince cjohnston to use TI-Basic instead of Python :-)
<cjohnston> heh
<cprofitt> jk
<slick666> brb guys, going to shower and get ready for the day
<IronPatriotNY> Am I able to run summit on a local server?
<cjohnston> IronPatriotNY: yes
<slick666> back
<cjohnston> IronPatriotNY: on the readthedocs there are directions on setting up the virtualenv
<slick666> lol, doesn;t look like I missed much
<cjohnston> nope
<IronPatriotNY> thanks
<daker> nigelb, no tarmac :/
<cjohnston> daker: hrm.. summit just updated
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-team-portal/bzr-req-update/+merge/95074
<slick666> cjohnston, I'm not quite getting the reference "readthedocs", is that a link I'm missing?
<cjohnston> 09.49.13 < cjohnston> there are docs on how to get started at summit.readthedocs.org
<slick666> ah, thanks
<slick666> I missed that link
<l3on> Hi all.. I'm looking for an openid lp login for drupal, somebody here can help me?
<l3on> We (ubuntu-it) are running drupal 6.25
<cjohnston> l3on: #ubuntu-drupal
<l3on> I'm also there, but few people :P
<cjohnston> i dont know anyone in here who does anything with drupal
<l3on> ubuntu.com is not running drupal ?
<cjohnston> I think it is running an extremely hacked version, but i dont think anyone here is on the webteam
<cjohnston> l3on: google shows http://drupal.org/project/openid-launchpad
<l3on> cjohnston, yes, thanks... I was already on the LP project homepage
<l3on> but there's no a clear documentation about these modules (3 in total)
<l3on> and, somewhere, is written that canonical develop them
<l3on> boh.
<l3on> maybe cjohnston you know something about ubuntu-sso
<l3on> for LP, the openid is lauchpad.net/~user
<l3on> but for https://login.ubuntu.com/ ??
<cjohnston> no idea
<IronPatriotNY> Trying to setup summit locally according to readthedocs
<IronPatriotNY> and I get Error: No module named django_openid_auth
<IronPatriotNY> when I run ./manage.py init-summit in step 5.5
<cjohnston> IronPatriotNY: are you in the virtualenv?
<IronPatriotNY> yes
<cjohnston> did you do pip install?
<cjohnston> if your in the virtual env and installed everything correctly, you should have that
<IronPatriotNY> I followed the instructions exactly, up to copying local_settings.py.example to local_settings.py
<IronPatriotNY> I didn't input my own settings there yet
<cjohnston> when i get the error im not in the virtual env
<IronPatriotNY> and yes I did
<cjohnston> IronPatriotNY: normally you dont need to change anything in local_settings
<cjohnston> IronPatriotNY: type clear
<cjohnston> then enter
<cjohnston> then paste me the line that shows (user@host blah blah)
<nigelb> daker: huh? which branch?
<cjohnston> nigelb: ltp
<nigelb> will look in a bit
<IronPatriotNY> I believe I'm in virtualenv, (summit) prefixes my username/host
<IronPatriotNY> (summit)ironpatriotny@jari-XPS-L401X3:~/Projects/ubuntu/summit/src/summit/test-branch/summit$
<daker> nigelb, https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-team-portal/bzr-req-update/+merge/95074
<cjohnston> then yes
<cjohnston> nigelb: can you help IronPatriotNY ? you know more about virtualenv than i do
<nigelb> Sec, in the middle of fixing a screwed up branch because it broke tarmac.
<cjohnston> ty
<IronPatriotNY> cjohnston, I'm going to try again in a sec. I was following the directions from the docs, however now I took a look at the INSTALL file
<IronPatriotNY> There's packages in there I didn't have yet.
<IronPatriotNY> and my apt can't find postgresql-8.3
<nigelb> IronPatriotNY: what version of ubuntu?
<IronPatriotNY> 11.10
<nigelb> ah, so just install postgresql
<nigelb> without the version
<nigelb> the requirements.txt is for lucid.
<nigelb> what's majorly going wrong for you right now?
<nigelb> (I'm headed to bed in a bit)
<daker> thanks nigelb
<nigelb> daker: np! It has been broken for sometime, I only noticed it now thanks to you :)
<IronPatriotNY> nigelb, just trying to run summit locally
<IronPatriotNY> and ran into this error
<IronPatriotNY> Error: No module named django_openid_auth
<nigelb> okay, so, let's install it.
<nigelb> sec, let me find the correct command
<nigelb> IronPatriotNY: what instructions did  you follow?
<IronPatriotNY> http://summit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/installing.html
<nigelb> IronPatriotNY: okay, so you did the "pip install -r requirements.txt" step?
<nigelb> did it report a failure?
<IronPatriotNY> The first time it did, something about GCC
<IronPatriotNY> Then I ran it with sudo and it looked fine to me
<nigelb> ouch
<nigelb> okay, can you run it again (without sudo)
<nigelb> pastebin the output as well.
<IronPatriotNY> http://pastebin.com/rQkX7R8v
<nigelb> IronPatriotNY: okay, seems to have worked this time.
<nigelb> Try ./manage.py runserver again?
<IronPatriotNY> same error
<nigelb> that's weird.
<nigelb> OH.
<nigelb> IronPatriotNY: sudo apt-get install python-dev build-essentials
<IronPatriotNY> unable to locate build-essentials
<IronPatriotNY> Seems like I don't have anything lol
<nigelb> I knew I typo'd it
<nigelb> wait, let me find the right name
<nigelb> I'm not on Ubuntu so its extra hard :)
<IronPatriotNY> k thanks
<nigelb> IronPatriotNY: build-essential
<IronPatriotNY> Seriously? I don't know why it didn't suggest that. Only 1 letter away
<nigelb> well, bash isn't great with suggestions
<nigelb> zsh does that so well :)
<IronPatriotNY> Well it's installing, not at a great speed but it's going
<nigelb> okay
<nigelb> so after this
<nigelb> do the pip step again
<nigelb> I'm headed to bed now.
<IronPatriotNY> Okay will do
<IronPatriotNY> Thanks a lot for the help.
<nigelb> If this does not fix it, edit requirements.txt and remove the bzr line
<IronPatriotNY> k
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-08
<svwilliams> cjohnston, I think I have something! let me screen shot it and put it on ubuntuone
<svwilliams> http://ubuntuone.com/5ODMSkNLpPA6LDeh1MPFD9
<svwilliams> its a floating element with a NEGATIVE left hand margin
<svwilliams> I moved it inside the content div
<svwilliams> so that it floats in relation to the content div
<svwilliams> I'm going to clean the code
<svwilliams> push up to my branches and test on lp
<svwilliams> ping cjohnston
<svwilliams> ping cjohnston nigelb or mhall119
<mhall119> svwilliams: pong
<svwilliams> hey mhall119 I'm trying to test some changes I made to ubuntu-community-webthemes on ltp
<svwilliams> the change was made for summit
<svwilliams> but I want to make sure it doesn't hurt ltp
<svwilliams> however the structure in ltp is not like summit
<svwilliams> summit has a folder ubuntu_website
<mhall119> it should be similar, as far as the theme goes
<svwilliams> I don't see that ins loco-team portal
<svwilliams> and I just recently merged ... or so I thought
<mhall119> svwilliams: you'll need to get the branch
<mhall119> svwilliams: run ./manage.py pullapps on LTP
<mhall119> that should get the bzr branch
<svwilliams> ahh ok
<mhall119> then just cd into ubuntu_website and bzr merge your branch changes into it
<svwilliams> ok I should set this up like summit
<svwilliams> its not using virtualenv
<svwilliams> its using the make file
<mhall119> ah yeah,  that's the easiest way
<svwilliams> which puts the env somewhere
<svwilliams> :-)
<mhall119> the make file uses virtualenv
<svwilliams> hmm but when I run .manage.py
<mhall119> cd into loco_directory
<mhall119> then run:
<mhall119> ../env/bin/python manage.py
<mhall119> that's how I do it
<svwilliams> odd ...
<svwilliams> says no such directory but I've done that before
<svwilliams> and it was working friday ...
<svwilliams> I think I have the right direction now though
<svwilliams> I forgot that after you left chris and I set up virtualenv with summit and did pullapps
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> we pretty much copy/pasted that from LTP to summit (and vice-versa), so they should be very similar in how they work
<svwilliams> ok I think I can get this working and test then I'll roll back and redo my ltp to match summit
<svwilliams> with the branching you taught me
<svwilliams> and all the setup
<mhall119> I'll be off and on for a while, so ping me if you get stuck
<svwilliams> ok, Thank you!
<mhall119> np
<cjohnston> svwilliams: replied to your email
<svwilliams> excellent
<svwilliams> I'll go read
<cjohnston> i dont know if it will work
<cjohnston> but its worth a shot
<svwilliams> I read that ... and saw it wasn't supported and according to it most browsers auto wrap.  Which got me thinking the non-wrap issue was my neg margin on the right side
<svwilliams> which hid the rest of the word under the other div
<cjohnston> k
<svwilliams> the update up on https://code.launchpad.net/~svwilliams/ubuntu-community-webthemes/left-bar-navpanel
<svwilliams> should fix that as I removed the right hand margin
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> so your branch should be ready to go?
<svwilliams> I test it a bit ... I'm more concerned right now with the double display that was happening ...
<svwilliams> should be
<cjohnston> are you able to make the double display happen
<svwilliams> nope where are you defining the elements
<cjohnston> svwilliams: I just pushed r 305 to https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/new-meeting-stuff/+merge/96157
<cjohnston> when it refreshes all the code will be there
<svwilliams> ok I'll merge it to mine and see what happens
<svwilliams> I'm going to do a quick update to my ubuntu-website branch
<svwilliams> then it'll be ready
<svwilliams> I added a bit to the bottom margin
<svwilliams> cjohnston, i checked out your branch ... switched to it ... and got a block tag appears more than once
<cjohnston> so you atleast see my problem
<svwilliams> Yes I do
<svwilliams> now time to figure it out :-)
<cjohnston> :-)
<svwilliams> oh maybe this is it
<svwilliams> its in schedule/summit.html
<svwilliams> and in base.html
<svwilliams> could that cause the conflict
<svwilliams> in your copy I'm noticing when I pulled your branch
<svwilliams> then in the work folder (following mhall119 example)
<svwilliams> did bzr switch
<svwilliams> I have merge junk
<svwilliams> in base.html
<svwilliams> in the actual branch that junk isn't there
<svwilliams> its oddd
<svwilliams> Now I'm really confused ... I'll keep looking into it, I have to sign off for tonight
<thecolonyroom> cjohnston: Hey Chris. You there?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Bah. Real nick now.
<czajkowski> steveedwards: bit early for him just yet
<czajkowski> he comes on usually a around 1ish or later he's in florida
<steveedwards> czajkowski: Ah, thank you.
<czajkowski> steveedwards: np
<cjohnston> steveedwards: pong
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hi Chris.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I wanted to make you aware of some changes we're making to the UDS site.
<cjohnston> ok
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I've fixed most of the bugs you've raised, though some fixes are pending a merge approval.
<cjohnston> ok
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I've updated the Community child pages with some new copy.
<cjohnston> ok...
<steveedwards> cjohnston: And I'm working on some amendments to the Sponsors page (we've agreed to supply some details about our gold sponsors).
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Nothing for you to do – just wanted to keep you in the loop.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: i had a question about the events page I think it is.. it lists the tracks and leads... we have added this to summit as most of the info was already in summit anyway, but its now displayed.. this is also because track leads now have different permissions
<cjohnston> I'm on my cell phone right now so I can't paste you a link but I can direct you to the location to view
<steveedwards> K, cool.
<cjohnston> would it be possible to not duplicate the info at uds.u.c
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Sure, I can take out that entire section if you want.
<cjohnston> you could possibly describe what tracks are and then link to the page in summit
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Yes, no problem.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I'll work on that too.
<cjohnston> if you want to leave it as is for now, I can update the track stuff in summit and let you know when its ready
<steveedwards> cjohnston: No worries. Just ping me when you want the change made.
<cjohnston> should only be a couple hours.. once I get home
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Okay, cool.
<cjohnston> also, I'm not particularly worried about content updates unless its huge changes, more-so only design changes
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Okay, noted. I'll try and keep the noise to a minimum.
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> do you have any idea on an eta to get us html and css for summit?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Do you want a UDS style redesign?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Or just a header/footer change?
<cjohnston> the first option would be cool, but id settle for option 2 now with option one to come soon
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Is summit.u.c a Django site?
<cjohnston> steveedwards:  unless we are going to.combine the sites it.doesn't need to.be as fancy as uds, but a little nicer would be cool
<cjohnston> steveedwards: yes
<cjohnston> steveedwards:  one thing we are doing, and actually feedback would be really nice (I can show you when I get home)
<cjohnston> if you go to design.u.c on the examples page is a landscspe screenshot that has a side bar
<cjohnston> we are having to add a similar sidebar because we don't have room for all of our 'management' links
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Ah, okay. Cool.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I see what you mean.
<cjohnston> so feedback on implementation would be helpful.. there is nothing within the design guidelines so we are kinda on our own with it
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I'd be happy to help.
<cjohnston> steveedwards:  whats.your email
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I'll package up the CSS/markup for Summit ASAP, probably today.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: steve.edwards@canonical.com
<cjohnston> ty
<steveedwards> cjohnston: No problem.
<cjohnston> steveedwards:  you should have email
<steveedwards> cjohnston: So I do...
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I'll pass this over to Lil and James (the Web Team designers). I'll get you some feedback.
<cjohnston> thanks..
<steveedwards> cjohnston: No sweat.
<cjohnston> hopefully ill leave work soon and get home and be able to do some stuff. ty
<steveedwards> cjohnston: :)
<steveedwards> cjohnston: You're welcome.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: fwiw our current theme is lp:ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Cool. Ta.
<cprofitt> hey bobweaver -- did you talke with the devs in here yet?
<bobweaver> No I have not
<cprofitt> they are cjohnston mhall119 and nigelb
<cprofitt> they are fantastic and get your setup with a dev environment
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> I am going to read some more about this channel / group
<bobweaver> cprofitt,  thanks for helping :>)
<cprofitt> no problem... it is great to see folks be able to get involved in areas they are interested in
<cprofitt> and really no big deal to connect people
<mhall119> hi bobweaver
<mhall119> hi cprofitt
<bobweaver> hello mhall119
<mhall119> steveedwards: ping
<steveedwards> mhall119: Hey.
<mhall119> steveedwards: hi, I merged your chages to the uds website theme
<steveedwards> mhall119: Super, thanks.
<mhall119> what is your process for deployment?
<steveedwards> mhall119: Want me to raise the RT ticket?
<steveedwards> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> steveedwards: sure
<steveedwards> mhall119: Cool. I'll do that shortly. I'm currently making some changes to the Sponsors page (we've agreed to show some company details for our gold sponsors).
<mhall119> steveedwards: ok
<steveedwards> mhall119: Thanks for reviewing the merge proposal.
<mhall119> np
<daker> ah http://uds.ubuntu.com/ has been updated
<mhall119> daker: yeah, steveedwards and his team undertook a major redesign
<daker> nice steveedwards ツ
<steveedwards> daker: Thanks.
<steveedwards> daker: :)
<daker> got my sponsorship email ツ
<mhall119> daker: \o/
<cjohnston> daker: sweet!
<daker> the longest 2months of my life :/ , i need to get a new ID card, a new passport then apply for a visa
<cjohnston> daker: get started yesterday ;-)
<mhall119> daker: that's gonna the shortest 2 months of your life
<mhall119> ask nigelb how fast that time goes when you're trying to get a passport and visa
<daker> and he did it in time ?
<mhall119> barely
<nigelb> apply tomorow.
<nigelb> do not waste a single minute
<mhall119> I think he had like 12 hours between getting his visa and getting on a plane
<nigelb> I suspect your US consulate could be slow.
<nigelb> mhall119: about 24
<mhall119> nigelb: :)
<daker> i hope so
<nigelb> I however, did not have to get the passport, I already had it.
<nigelb> (by the time I got sponsorship)
<cjohnston> mhall119: is 1300 ok for you for the summit release
<mhall119> today?
<bobweaver> cjohnston,  hello there I was told that I should talk to you a am a web dev and am looking to help out
<cjohnston> bobweaver: ill be available in 2 hours to talk. :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: yes
<bobweaver> cool I will be here :>)
<mhall119> cjohnston: I should be, yeah
<cjohnston> k
<jors> Hey everyone,  forgive me for being stupid, but how does one edit an ubuntu wiki?  I need to upload a submission but simpel cannot figure out how.  Any advice for a novice?
<cjohnston> jors: you need to login, navigate to the page you want to edit and then click the edit link
<jors> Fair enough, but where do I find the "edit" option?  I don't see one.
<cjohnston> subnav
<cjohnston> if you dont see it you probably arent logged in
<jors> Thanks.  I'm definitely logged in.  "Load", "save" & "raw text" are some of the option I see, but no "edit".
<cjohnston> this is what the subnav will look like if your logged in:
<cjohnston> EditInfoUnsubscribeAttachments
<cjohnston> chrisjohnstonLogoutHelp
<mhall119> jors: http://awesomescreenshot.com/07418eo13
<jors> Oh dear, says the page is "immutable".  Guess that's why.
<cprofitt> jors: are you logged in to LP?
<jors> Yes.
<cprofitt> you are editing which wiki?
<cjohnston> steveedwards: thanks
<steveedwards> cjohnston: ;)
<jors> PreciseCountdownBanner.  Sorry, don't know how to insert the link here.
<cprofitt> np
<cjohnston> jors: its only Immutable if you arent logged in
<cjohnston> do you see your lp name in the subnav?
<cprofitt> this one -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/PreciseCountdownBanner
<cprofitt> jors: in the menu row with 'Edit' 'Info' etc... you should see your LP name... is that the case?
<jors> loggin in again now, just a sec
<jors> See it now.  Don't know why it didn't work prior as I was definitely logged in.  Thanks for your help and sorry for wasting your time.
<cprofitt> jors: never a waste -- glad to help you
<jors> Thanks again.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: just because you dont like django doesnt mean you have to posion it with PHP :-P
<cjohnston> poison too
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hey, did I say I didn't like Django?
<cprofitt> lol cjohnston
<steveedwards> cjohnston: ;)
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cprofitt> man... there are some nice countdown submissions
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I'm logging off. Have fun.
<slick666> hey cjohnton
<slick666> I've been able to lookat the readthedocs page
<slick666> and got through most of it but I've found a couple corrections
<slick666> who do I submit those to?
<cjohnston> what are the issues?
<cjohnston> the docs are in the bzr branch
<slick666> I started with a bare minimum Ubuntu 11.10 install and I needed to install gcc
<slick666> and python2.7-dev
<cjohnston> python2.6
<slick666> also the model-mommy package was renamed to model_mommy
<slick666> 2.6?
<cjohnston> we use python2.6 still
<slick666> ok, I was just going with system defaults
<slick666> I'll roll mine back to be sure I'm not missing anything
<cjohnston> ya.. slick666 the server is the previous LTS
<slick666> oh, of course
<cjohnston> slick666: you can install python2.6 with python2.6
<cjohnston> slick666: you can install python2.6 with python2.7
<slick666> I know
<cjohnston> so just install 2.6 and set up your virtual env for 2.6
<slick666> I jsut have to change the pointer so the 'which python' points to python 2.6
<slick666> where would I find the 'model-mommy' requirement?
<slick666> is that requiremetns.txt something in the bzr source?
<cjohnston> requirements.txt
<slick666> lol, yea
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-09
<cjohnston> i hate theming stuff
<cjohnston> daker: ping
<daker> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> daker: got any plans today? maybe able to help me out with moving summit to the new guidelines? I got CSS from Canonical.. then after that's done, LTP should be easy
<daker> sure
<daker> tonight ツ
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> ping me when your available
<daker> sure ツ
<Amoz> cjohnston: as I said, I'm not experienced with Django, but I
<Amoz> I'd love to learn
<cjohnston> Amoz: thats fine..
<cjohnston> I started learning django by fixing a copyright date
<cjohnston> :-)
<Amoz> lol
<cjohnston> are you good with CSS?
<cjohnston> and can read code
<Amoz> I'd say I'm quite knowledgable
<Amoz> depends what kind of code
<Amoz> ASM, no
<Amoz> Java, C, PHP, Python etc. yes
<cjohnston> We need to update our CSS to fit the new guidelines..
<Amoz> yeah I helped holbach with the packaging guide
<cjohnston> I was sent a couple CSS files as well as a template, and I'm trying to basically merge them together
<Amoz> which website are you reffering to?
<cjohnston> I'm currently working on summit.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> the theme changes will then be pushed to loco.ubuntu.com
<Amoz> aha
<Amoz> so basically the summit.u.c should have the new design
<cjohnston> and im horrible at css
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> I've gotten it part of the way there
<Amoz> got a branch somewhere?
<cjohnston> and I'm taking a little break to do some stuff at the house
<cjohnston> i can
<cjohnston> few sec
<cjohnston> s
<cjohnston> the problem is that all of our django sites use the same theme... so the CSS they provided me doesn't use the same names and such as ours do... so I can't just replace
<Amoz> the best thing imho
<Amoz> would be to port the actual django themes
<Amoz> not the css
<Amoz> because then we could hopefully use the same css, more or les
<cjohnston> We would be talking atleast 3 sites
<Amoz> which ones? :)
<cjohnston> and then the next time that the theme guidelines change, if they use different names we would be doing it again
<cjohnston> those two
<cjohnston> Jono's accomplishments
<cjohnston> and I dont know what else
<Amoz> still, I'd prefer to port the html-themes rather than the css I guess
<Amoz> but I'm not sure
<cjohnston> I think I'm between 1/3 and 1/2 the way done with porting the css
<Amoz> oh, that's too bad :(
<cjohnston> lol
<Amoz> I don't want to waste your work though
<Amoz> but you'd still need to port the css for the other websites right?
<cjohnston> no.. they would just need to check out the new theme and be (almost) done
<cjohnston> so far I've had to make 2 html changes
<Amoz> I must be misunderstanding
<cjohnston> all of the django sites use one theme branch
<Amoz> show me the source :)
<Amoz> ah
<Amoz> I see
<cjohnston> so if we update the theme branch, all the sites will (hopefully) work
<Amoz> wow
<Amoz> didn't know everyone used the same theme
<Amoz> is that possible?
<cjohnston> yup
<Amoz> even if they need different pages etc.
<cjohnston> the wonder of django
<Amoz> I'll have a look then
<cjohnston> we have a django theme, a wordpress theme, an html theme, and a drupal theme
<Amoz> cool
<Amoz> quite a lot of things to do here I suppose
<Amoz> django, PHP, css/html etc.
<cjohnston> so lp:ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme is the theme
<Amoz> recognize that one
<cjohnston> this is what ive done: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/update-to-new-web-guidelines
<Amoz> cool
<Amoz> is there a source for the websites somewhere?
<cjohnston> Amoz: like I said, I've had to make 2 changes to the lp:summit branch to work with this, but other than that, its all been in the light-django-theme branch
<Amoz> or can I try out the themes somehow?
<cjohnston> lp:summit
<Amoz> ah
<Amoz> great
<cjohnston> if you want I can help you setup summit so that you can make it all blow up
<cjohnston> i mean, take a look
<cjohnston> lol
<Amoz> huh?
<Amoz> it's django, right?
<cjohnston> yup
<Amoz> isn't there a builtin webserver?
<cjohnston> yes.. but you have to get the environment working
<Amoz> ah
<Amoz> I'll tell you if I need help
<cjohnston> basically bzr branch lp:summit
<Amoz> I'll just have a look
<cjohnston> http://summit.readthedocs.org
<cjohnston> and that will point you in the right direction
<Amoz> hmm, br
<Amoz> brb
<cjohnston> Amoz: whats your email and I'll forward you the CSS I was given
<Amoz> cjohnston: fougner89@gmail.com
<cjohnston> you should have it
<Amoz> cjohnston: thanks. So basically I should just install virtualenv etc.
<cjohnston> yes
<Amoz> oh
<Amoz> there was an make target for that
<cjohnston> the Make doesn't always play well
<cjohnston> and when you do make you have to do it every time, doing the virtualenv you only have to set it up once
<cjohnston> Amoz: give me a second and I'll give you a db so you dont have to make data
<Amoz> oh
<Amoz> thanks
<cjohnston> Amoz: http://ubuntuone.com/5Pja6HyyFdOuLCuFCLaGl5
<cjohnston> if you need admin access, admin/password
<Amoz> ok
<Amoz> I copied the local_settings.py
<cjohnston> good
<Amoz> do I need to pull themes?
<cjohnston> yes..
<Amoz> hmm
<cjohnston> ./manage.py migrate
<cjohnston> ./manage.py init-summit
<Amoz> this is tedious work
<cjohnston> ./manage.py pullapps
<Amoz> http://summit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/installing.html#grab-the-source
<Amoz> but I only have to follow that one
<Amoz> right?
<cjohnston> correct
<Amoz> good
<cjohnston> pullapps will download the themes
<Amoz> where to put the db?
<Amoz> I shouldn't syncdb ?
<cjohnston> put the db in /summit/
<cjohnston> you dont need to syncdb, its new enough..
<cjohnston> probably wont even need to migrate
<Amoz> but it won't hurt if I do any of them?
<cjohnston> nope
<Amoz> hmm, need to adjust settings?
<cjohnston> shouldnt
<cjohnston> whats wrong
<Amoz> 'Settings' object has no attribute 'THEME_MEDIA'
<cjohnston> ahh..
<cjohnston> ./manage.py runserver no longer works.
<cjohnston> as of yesterday
<Amoz> lol
<cjohnston> I havent updated the docs
<Amoz> you broke it didn't you!
<Amoz> aaw you
<cjohnston> python manage.py runserver --settings ubuntu_server
<cjohnston> python manage.py runserver --settings ubuntu_settings
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> didnt break it
<Amoz> j/k
<cjohnston> we seperated it into two different sites, so you have to define what site
<Amoz> aha
<Amoz> so, which one should I run?
<cjohnston> ubuntu_settings ^^
<cjohnston> ubuntu_server was a typo
<Amoz> ah
<Amoz> :D
<Amoz> lol
<Amoz> another error
<Amoz> list index out of range
<cjohnston> yup..
<cjohnston> one sec.. let me get you a newer db
<Amoz> great
<cjohnston> sorry
<cjohnston> didnt put the menu stuff in there yet
<cjohnston> http://ubuntuone.com/5Pja6HyyFdOuLCuFCLaGl5
<cjohnston> try that
<Amoz> hm
<Amoz> syncdb is req I suppose
<Amoz> Error: no module named south
<cjohnston> are you in your virtualenv
<Amoz> oh sorry
<Amoz> all terminals
<Amoz> I can do workon in multiple shells right?
<cjohnston> yes
<Amoz> uhm, still the same error
<cjohnston> Amoz: where are you from
<Amoz> after syncdb and migrate
<cjohnston> the list error?
<Amoz> yeha
<Amoz> Sweden
<Amoz> why?
<cjohnston> curious.. like to know where the people I work with are located
<cjohnston> so I can be jealous
<Amoz> ahaha
<Amoz> nothing to be jealous about
<Amoz> you're from the US I suppose?
<cjohnston> Florida.. yes
<Amoz> aww
<cjohnston> I'm jealous of anything that isn't here
<Amoz> now I'M ealous
<Amoz> jealous*
<cjohnston> why
<Amoz> it's wonderful there
<cjohnston> theres nothing here to be jealous about
<Amoz> where in FL?
<Amoz> o yes it is
<Amoz> beaches <3
<Amoz> summer all year
<cjohnston> Orlando
<Amoz> I've been there
<cjohnston> cool
<Amoz> it's not as humid as Ft. Lauderdale right?
<cjohnston> its all 100% all the time
<Amoz> oh
<Amoz> it was 14 yrs ago so..
<Amoz> can't remember everything
<cjohnston> Amoz: try this one: I just varified that it works: http://ubuntuone.com/4T5jdYPnbKKR2b541lnVDM
<cjohnston> sorry
<Amoz> sorry?
<cjohnston> for giving you bad db's
<Amoz> hah
<cjohnston> that one really should work
<cjohnston> or I'm going to bed
<cjohnston> lol
<Amoz> it's just 3.20PM there ?
<cjohnston> uh huh
<Amoz> is that "yes" or "no" ?
<Amoz> :P
<cjohnston> yes
<Amoz> I remember FL having geckos in the street
<Amoz> that was sooo weird
<Amoz> works!
<Amoz> thanks!
<cjohnston> yippie
<cjohnston> did you merge my branch into ubuntu_website?
<Amoz> nope, haven't gotten that far yet
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> and im pusing right now the change to the summit branch
<Amoz> great
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/new-web-guidelines-changes
<Amoz> so what do you do there in Orlando? if you don't mind me asking :)
<cjohnston> I assume you are referring to job?
<Amoz> yep
<cjohnston> I am a Firefighter paramedic
<cjohnston> I work at a dive shop
<cjohnston> and I'm getting ready to start a contract gig doing web work
<Amoz> paramedics work at dive shops?
<Amoz> or that's extra?
<cjohnston> not related
<cjohnston> extra
<Amoz> ah
<cjohnston> part time job
<Amoz> so you work as a paramedic AND in a dive shop
<cjohnston> yes
<Amoz> wow
<cjohnston> and in 2 weeks the new job
<Amoz> web stuff?
<cjohnston> django/python stuff
<Amoz> ah, you must be quite good then :D
<cjohnston> i dunno about all that
<cjohnston> I still have trouble regularly
<Amoz> with what?
<cjohnston> python
<Amoz> ah
<Amoz> not alligators? =P
<cjohnston> our guru took the day off today... but mhall119 is the man when it comes to all of this
<cjohnston> alligators are good eatin
<Amoz> you tasted ?
<cjohnston> of course
<Amoz> yeah of course ^^
<Amoz> been to Everglades as well, no?
<Amoz> that's where I tasted it
<cjohnston> not to, no.. but ive been down that way
<Amoz> oh ok
<Amoz> hm, your guru?
<cjohnston> He's the guy I go to for help
<Amoz> not an ubuntu guy ?
<cjohnston> mhall119 works for Canonical
<Amoz> oh, guru = mhall119
<Amoz> I thought you were referring to two different ppl
<Amoz> so your branch should be merged to summit/summit/ubuntu_website ?
<cjohnston> there are two
<cjohnston> the ubuntu-community-webthemes one into ubuntu_website
<cjohnston> the summit one into summit
<Amoz> uh..
<cjohnston> ya
<Amoz> u-c-webthemes is  light-django-theme ?
<cjohnston> its ubuntu-communtiy-webthemes/light-django-theme
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/update-to-new-web-guidelines   will go into ubuntu_website
<Amoz> so bzr merge lp:repo summit/summit/ubuntu_website
<Amoz> kind of
<Amoz> I'll just try instead of asking you stupid questions =)
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> cd summit/summit/ubuntu_website
<cjohnston> bzr merge lp:~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/update-to-new-web-guidelines
<cjohnston> then
<cjohnston> cd ..
<cjohnston> bzr merge lp:~chrisjohnston/summit/new-web-guidelines-changes
<Amoz> cjohnston: thank you for holding up
<cjohnston> :-)
<Amoz> ah
<Amoz> you didn't do anything else than modifying the base.html?
<cjohnston> in the summit branch, no
<Amoz> ah, the rest is in light-django-theme
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> there are some other changes that will need to be done in summit, but not a big deal..
<Amoz> cjohnston: so... now I'm ready to code, in the ubuntu_website dir, right?
<cjohnston> Amoz: yes
<Amoz> great
<cjohnston> summit is using website_base.html
<cjohnston> and then if you need to change something on the pages just tell me what you need and i can tell you where to find it
<cjohnston> an example is we didnt used to use ul and li for the menus but i had to change that
<Amoz> aha
<Amoz> cjohnston: is there a reference design somewhere?
<Amoz> the css you mailed me?
<cjohnston> the css
<cjohnston> design.ubuntu.com has some stuff
<Amoz> hmm, doesn't look the way I pictured it
<cjohnston> whats that
<Amoz> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<Amoz> isnt that the new design?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> uds.ubuntu.com is
<cjohnston> it was just released two days ago
<Amoz> great, now I have some refs
<cjohnston> Amoz: that html file in the .zip i forwarded as well
<Amoz> yeah I looked at it
<Amoz> cjohnston: gotta go for tonight, thanks for the help
<cjohnston> ok.. you going to be able to look at it over the weekend?
<Amoz> hopefully yes
<cjohnston> ok..
<Amoz> still me thinks it's harder to port css-code than the html part
<cjohnston> sounds good.. let me know if you need help
<cjohnston> have a good night and thanks for being willing to help
<Amoz> is there a reason why you don't want to change all the html instead of the css?
<cjohnston> too many projects to change, like I said
<Amoz> so, there a lot of different projects with different html templates, that's why you want the css ported instead ?
<cjohnston> correct.
<Amoz> I see
<Amoz> well then, goodnight ^^
<cjohnston> g'nite
<AlanBell> does summit work with postgres 9.1?
<cjohnston> AlanBell: not sure..
<AlanBell> fair enough, I will tell you later then :)
<cjohnston> sounds good
<cjohnston> lol
 * AlanBell adds THEME_MEDIA = ubuntu_website.MEDIA_ROOT to localsettings.py
<AlanBell> hmm, no
<AlanBell> ok, something needs to be done with ubuntu_settings.py but I am not sure what
<AlanBell> 'Settings' object has no attribute 'THEME_MEDIA' is the error I get from the server when running it
<AlanBell> there is something not right in the installation instructions, not sure how the linaro and ubuntu themes are set up
<cprofitt> hey Pendulum
<cprofitt> hey bobweaver
<AlanBell> ok, well I think I have summit nearly installed, but I don't know how to do a valid localsettings.py just copying localsettings.py.sample doesn't seem right
<AlanBell> suggestions would be great, I am done for the night o/
<Amoz> AlanBell: I had the same error, cjohnston helped me
<Amoz> AlanBell: now I remember, run this instead of just runserver
<cjohnston> AlanBell: pyton manage.py runserver --settings ubuntu_settings
<Amoz> oh you
<Amoz> beat me to it
<Amoz> one second away from pasting it
<cjohnston> fix my spelling errors tho
<Amoz>  python manage.py runserver --settings ubuntu_settings
<Amoz> there AlanBell
<cjohnston> Amoz: can you post him a link to the db I gave you please?
<cjohnston> the last one
<Amoz> AlanBell: http://ubuntuone.com/4T5jdYPnbKKR2b541lnVDM
<AlanBell> wohoo
 * AlanBell has a working summit, thanks all
<AlanBell> the installation instructions could do with a bit more followability, I will try and update them
<Amoz> cjohnston: hm, how did you begin the porting for the css? you're still on the old css but importing piece by piece from the new design?
<mars> newz2000, I moved the .wsgi file into apache/wsgi.  Check apacha/ubuntu for the vhost setup.
<cjohnston> yes
<Amoz> cjohnston: you haven't linked the core-grid.css etc. ?
<cjohnston> Amoz: no, I was just pulling it into default.css
<Amoz> cjohnston: weird.. I can't find .clearfix in default.css
<Amoz> it's in core-grid.css
<cjohnston> right
<cjohnston> its in core-grid
<cjohnston> i hadnt gotten that far
<cjohnston> I did more than half of the main core file, and started on one of the others
<cjohnston> if you want to start fresh from ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-themes and port the css yourself thats fine..
<cjohnston> I find it really annoying that the current css has the same things in multiple areas
<Amoz> yeah I'll try to begin from a fresh set I think
<Amoz> hard to keep track of what's already done by you, and what's not :)
<Amoz> I'll check it out tomorrow
<Amoz> it's past midnight here, so...
<Amoz> g'night.. for real
<Amoz> cjohnston: thanks again
<Amoz> bye!
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> g'nite
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-10
<bobweaver> Hello there I am trying to configure Single SignOn options with one of my sites for members to log in. I was wondering where I could get information about the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/877191/
<bobweaver> thanks for you tme /
<bobweaver> please disregard line 17 to the end sorry
<Amoz> cjohnston: is it supposed to use 960.gs or the canonical grid?
<cjohnston> Amoz: 960 is for the wide viewed schedule
<cjohnston> it has a specific use and I don't think it needs to be messed with
<Amoz> cjohnston: okay
<Amoz> now I've imported the css files like this instead
<Amoz> core-reset, core-grid,core,default,django_extras
<Amoz> then I'll change selectors in grid, and if something needs manual editing, that will take place in default.css
<Amoz> if that's okay with out
<cjohnston> ok
<Amoz> you*
<cjohnston> we can try it..
<Amoz> hopefully we can use a lot from the canonical base and remove stuff from default.css
<Amoz> cjohnston: the 960 is overriding styles from core.css :(
<Amoz> I need to move the css imports after the 960 import in that case
<cjohnston> Amoz: whick ones? 960 is supposed to make the header the full width of the page on certain pages
<Amoz> cjohnston: header#page-header
<cjohnston> I'm on my cell phone right now so I dont have the files to look at
<Amoz> oh
<cjohnston> on all pages Amoz or just certain ones
<Amoz> well "all" there is in the summit menu
<cjohnston> hrm.. its only supposed to do it on a couple pages
<Amoz> cjohnston: as it is now, the 960 is included after everything else, and the header#page-header is the selector in the 960 and the summit html
<Amoz> cjohnston: what other sites are using the django-theme?
<cjohnston> ltp, jono's thing and I don't know what else
<cjohnston> mhall119:  nigelb i deas?
<cjohnston> any ideas
<cjohnston> Amoz: if you want to push it, I'm on the computer now, I can take a look
<Amoz> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~fougner/+junk/light-django-theme-new-design
<cjohnston> Amoz_: it look correct to me
<cjohnston> Amoz_: the issue that I see is the link in the main nav look wrong
<cjohnston> Amoz_: although that could be because the html changes werent applied to summit/common/base.html
<cjohnston> Amoz_: and it looks like in your website_base.html the <ul> for the subnav is never closed
<cjohnston> Amoz_: I modified the base.html and its still a little off... but better
<cjohnston> Amoz_: for some reason, there isnt the padding on the right side of the header links
<josephmills> could I try to help with the css ?
<cjohnston> josephmills: speak to Amoz_ and see what he may need
<cjohnston> we are trying to update summit to the new guidelines
<cjohnston> josephmills: ping
<bobweaver> pong sorry cjohnston  I missed the ping but I have to go to a clients server right now will be back in like 2 or 3 hrs take care
<Amoz_> cjohnston: the ul is closed here
<Amoz_> oh, you wrote subnav.. nvm
<cjohnston> :-)
<Amoz_> cjohnston: but that's closed as well it seems
<cjohnston> Amoz_: it doesnt look like it on the LP view
<Amoz_> LP?
<Amoz_> you mean in the code?
<cjohnston> 85                <ul class="clearfix"> 86                           {% block sub_nav_links %} 87                        <li class="active"><a class="sub-nav-item" href="javascript:void(0)" title="Indice">Indice</a></li> 88                        <li><a class="sub-nav-item" href="javascript:void(0)" title="FAQ">FAQ</a></li>
<cjohnston>  89                       <li><a class="sub-nav-item" href="javascript:void(0i)" title="Regolamento">Regolamento</a></li> 90                        <li><a class="sub-nav-item" href="javascript:void(0)" title="Ricerca">Ricerca</a></li> 91                        <li><a class="sub-nav-item" href="javascript:void(0)" title="Accedi">Accedi</a></li> 92                        <li><a class="sub-nav-item" href="javascript:
<cjohnston> 9493                {% endblock %}
<cjohnston> Amoz_: how much is left to be done? It's looking pretty awesome
<Amoz_> cjohnston: basically, I just took the new canonical css files and imported them
<cjohnston> right
<Amoz_> changed the main-nav selectors in the css
<Amoz_> then replaced all img paths with 'images'
<Amoz_> that's about it
<Amoz_> I'm still under the impression that I have no clue what I'm working on
<Amoz_> I mean, what goes where
<cjohnston> wi see that they used inner-wrapper, what does that do?
<Amoz_> the common-dir vs. the ubuntu_website dir
<Amoz_> there are templates in both
<cjohnston> right...
<Amoz_> the what?
<Amoz_> inner-wrapper?
<cjohnston> core-grid.css
<cjohnston> let me see if I can find a high level overview of templates
<cjohnston> heres the django doc on templates https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/templates/
<Amoz_> cjohnston: I'm not sure it's used
<cjohnston> basically, website_base.html is the highest level template
<cjohnston> it is on their index.html file, but i dont know what it does and if we need it
<cjohnston> website_base.html contains blocks.. main-nav block, sub-nav block, content block, etc
<cjohnston> those blocks then become editable on other pages.. for example.. website_base.html contains dummy main nav links...
<Amoz_> yeah I'm with you so far
<Amoz_> I know the templating stuff for DJango
<Amoz_> but in this specific case
<Amoz_> I'm a little confused about the different directories with templates etc.
<Amoz_> but nvm
<Amoz_> you can use my branch as a base if it looks good
<cjohnston> its for the different apps
<Amoz_> and the "common" dir?
<cjohnston> base.html extends website_base.html  so website_base.html will be the default template for all of our django sites
<Amoz_> sounds like stuff spanning multiple sites
<Amoz_> standard stuff
<cjohnston> and base.html customizes the website_base.html for the specific site
<cjohnston> common is just where the stuff goes that isnt sponsorship related and isnt schedule related
<cjohnston> i.e. base.html is both and index.html is neither
<Amoz_> sponsorship... schedule..?
<cjohnston> Amoz_: summit is a scheduling webapp that runs the schedule for Ubuntu Developer Summit and Linaro Connect (and more coming soon)
<cjohnston> For UDS the ability exists to get sponsored to the event
<cjohnston> teh sponsor app is where you apply for sponsorship, and then the applications are reviewed and voted upon
<cjohnston> the schedule app is where everything related to the schedule lives
<cjohnston> so each summit, each meeting, each attendee, etc
<Amoz_> schedule for UDS
<Amoz_> a calendar thingy
<cjohnston> UDS, Linaro Connect, whatever the event is, yes
<Amoz_> sort of
<cjohnston> y
<cjohnston> ya
<Amoz_> i c
<Amoz_> sponsorship, what is that?
<cjohnston> Amoz_: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/2011-10-31/   <-- that days schedule in an agenda view
<Amoz_> just tell me to google if questions are answered on the interwebz
<cjohnston> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/2011-10-31/display   <--- the same days schedule in a grid view (used for display monitors located around the event)
<Amoz_> holy cow
<cjohnston> Amoz_: UDS allows for non-employees to attend at Canonicals expense.. or sponsored....  uds.ubuntu.com
<Amoz_> i see rainbows
<cjohnston> yup
<Amoz_> I see
<cjohnston> each different color represents a track
<cjohnston> track is kinda like a topic
<Amoz_> have you been there? at the UDS?
<cjohnston> yes... 4
<cjohnston> Two of them were here in Orlando
<cjohnston> I will be attending the next one in May also
<cjohnston> Amoz_: here is the schedule for one of the days at the last Linaro Connect event: http://summit.linaro.org/lcq1-12/2012-02-06/
<Amoz_> cool
<cjohnston> So far, we have 5 events scheduled this year for Summit.. Linaro Connect last month, UDS the beginning of May, Linaro Connect the end of May, Linux Plumbers in August, and a co-hosted UDS and Connect in November
<Amoz_> some stuff to do then
<cjohnston> Ya..
<cjohnston> theres quite a bit of work to do.
<cjohnston> Amoz_: you can see an overview of what we did between mid-november and mid january: http://chrisjohnston.org/ubuntu/big-changes-to-summit
<cjohnston> 2400 lines of code
<Amoz_> oh my
<cjohnston> Think of maintaining two different themes that work with one code base.. thats enough of a headache
<cjohnston> Amoz_: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/summit/+spec/linaro-q212-requirements is what we hope to accomplish by mid April
<Amoz_> well that's cool
<cjohnston> which is why any help is awesome
<Amoz_> hopefully I can do some
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> theres that list, one other blueprint and a whole bunch of bugs..
<cjohnston> heh
<Amoz_> fortunately, web stuff is quite straightforward compared to the advanced architecture stuff the kernel hackers do for example..
<Amoz_> my god I feel lost when I look at all decisions they make
<cjohnston> agreed
<cjohnston> let me pull the theme back up and see if I find issues and I'll let you know what I see
<Amoz_> yeah my branch wasn't really supposed to be "finished"
<Amoz_> I barely begun coding
<Amoz_> but if you think it looks good that's great
<cjohnston> what else do you need to do with it?
<cjohnston> if you have more, by all means
<Amoz_> gee, I don't know ^^
<cjohnston> it needs to follow the guidelines as close as possible
<cjohnston> lol
<Amoz_> it just felt... to shabby
<Amoz_> I threw it all in there and expected to do some coding
<cjohnston> lol
<Amoz_> and now you're saying everything looks good
<Amoz_> you disappoint me son
<cjohnston> well.. if you have other changes to make, go for it.. I'll work on the changes to lp:summit to make it all look right
<cjohnston> I saw atleast one issue
<cjohnston> but I just glanced
<Amoz_> look again and you will find a dozen more
<cjohnston> ok
<Amoz_> :P
<Amoz_> but yeah
<Amoz_> we could try merging it, and see what we get
<Amoz_> then we'll take it from there
<Amoz_> if it's good enough for merging, that is
<Amoz_> it's midnight here by now
<cjohnston> I have a few things that once I get it fired up I'll show you screenshots of
<Amoz_> sure
<Amoz_> just mail me or put U1 links here
<Amoz_> you dont use dropbox?
<cjohnston> i use u1 and dropbox
<Amoz_> nice
<Amoz_> cjohnston: so have you tried precise yet?
<cjohnston> I've been running it since before a2
<Amoz_> wat?
<Amoz_> like primary?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> all three machines
<cjohnston> Amoz_: http://ubuntuone.com/3J7pjP8d94o7z1h9noMJD3
<Amoz_> yep, I've got the same one here, basically
<Amoz_> which browser are you on?
<cjohnston> chromium
<cjohnston> for some reason the sub-nav stuff isnt showing up where it should
<cjohnston> its not showing up at all
<Amoz> okay
<Amoz> is there a way for me to see the subnav somewhere?
<cjohnston> the code or in the browser
<Amoz> both
<Amoz> I mean the html/css
<cjohnston> i think i figured out why
<Amoz> so, mostly browser I guess
<cjohnston> summit/schedule/templates/schedule/summit.html
<cjohnston> http://127.0.0.1:8000/uds-q/
<Amoz> cant see that one
<Amoz> -q doesnt exist for me
<Amoz> -p does though
<cjohnston> that works
<cjohnston> the sub-nav stuff it outside of the header
<cjohnston> so thats part of it
<cjohnston> but it doesnt seem to be fixing it
<cjohnston> Amoz_: would it be #sub-nav li {
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> or .sub-nav li {
<Amoz> I'm kind of shutting down for tonight, but the subnav was something I didn't check
<Amoz> hold on
<cjohnston> dont worry about it
<cjohnston> see ya later.. i gotta go anyway.. at work
<Amoz> how can you stay on IRC when you're on work? :P
<Amoz> cjohnston, hmm, I think the <li> elements are missing in the subnav
<Amoz> at least they are for me
<Amoz> that would explain a lot
<Amoz> anyway, I changed all the .nav-secondary to #sub-nav in core.css
<Amoz> that should remap the subnav styles to the correct elements
<Amoz> anyway, gotta go, cya!
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-11
<daker_> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey daker_
<cjohnston> got some time?
<cjohnston> daker_: Amoz did alot of the work, Just need help cleaning up a few things
<daker_> ok
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/ubuntu-updated-design-guidelines
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/ubuntu-updated-design-guidelines
<cjohnston> I'm uploading a new DB so you don't get errors
<cjohnston> daker_: http://ubuntuone.com/3R0N0lnoQu5XdFzOA7m065
<cjohnston> daker_: so far the issues I have found is the main-nav li ends too far to the right and the sub-nav (ive only worked on summit.html for the sub-nav) is too low and behind the main-content
<daker_> ok thanks
<daker_> cjohnston: should i work on this https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/ubuntu-updated-design-guidelines ?
<cjohnston> daker_: both, yes.. the theme stuff is going into the ubuntu-community-webthemes but there are some changes needed in summit
<cjohnston> gonna forward an email.. give me a sec
<cjohnston> daker_: mail
<daker_> ok
<cjohnston> daker_: I'd like to remove out of our old CSS everything that's no longer needed too.. to clean stuff up
<daker_> sure
<daker_> cjohnston: is summit using Django-1.3.1 ?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> because its on its own server
<cjohnston> they wont let us put LTP there
<cjohnston> ive tried
<cjohnston> daker_: I'll try this week to get a time line for an upgrade for LTP.. last I heard they were waiting on hardware..
<cjohnston> but thats been months
<daker_> ok
<daker_> cjohnston: http://pastebin.com/NFdZwqZM
<cjohnston> daker_: hrm
<cjohnston> are you doing make or setup your own virtualenv
<Amoz> hey guys
<daker_> cjohnston: yep make init
<cjohnston> hey Amoz
<Amoz> isn't make spawning a new process for every line in the makefile?
<cjohnston> daker_: try make clean  then try it again
<cjohnston> i dont like make.. i like making your own virtual env
<daker_> mhall119: cjohnston i am out of idea make init doesn't want to work :/
<cjohnston> daker_: try summit.readthedocs.org
<cjohnston> nigelb: ^^
<nigelb> er, what?
<cjohnston> nigelb: daker is having issues getting make to work..
<cjohnston> thoughts?
<nigelb> don't use make.
<Amoz> lol
<cjohnston> thats my opinion
<daker_> cjohnston:
<daker_> AttributeError at /
<daker_> 'Settings' object has no attribute 'THEME_MEDIA'
<cjohnston> daker_: python manage.py runserver --setings ubuntu_settings
<Amoz> cjohnston, so what do you want to do with the 960 bug?
<cjohnston> Amoz: i dont see any issues with the 960
<cjohnston> as you see by my screenshot yesterday, its the proper width
<Amoz> link it again please
<Amoz> the 960.css overrides the core.css header#page-header padding
<Amoz> from 0px 20px from core.css, to 0px 10px in 960.css
<Amoz> that's the issue
<cjohnston> right.. but only on a couple of pages
<cjohnston> http://ubuntuone.com/3J7pjP8d94o7z1h9noMJD3
<Amoz> cjohnston, so how do you want to fix that bug then?
<cjohnston> Amoz: what bug?
<Amoz> in the screenshot?
<cjohnston> that's one of the things daker_ is going to hopefully look at
<Amoz> one can set the #main-nav width to 960px; that will fix the glitch
<Amoz> however, the padding will be only 10px
<Amoz> because of the 960.css
<Amoz> cjohnston, I can push if you want to see it
<cjohnston> please
<cjohnston> 960 is only called on a couple of pages
<cjohnston> so it shouldnt be effecting the main pae
<cjohnston> page
<Amoz> what do you mean "called" ?
<Amoz> included in the template?
<Amoz> on my main page it's included anyhow
<cjohnston> Amoz: http://summit.ubuntu.com/  vs http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/2011-10-31/display
<Amoz> you can branch from my lp:~fougner/+junk/light-django-theme-new-design
<cjohnston> wait.. i may be backwards
<Amoz> yeah
<Amoz> the 960 is included in main
<cjohnston> Amoz: lets just remove the 960 reference for now
<cjohnston> and then fix everything else to work as it should
<cjohnston> please
<Amoz> okay, check out my branch first
<Amoz> I fixed the boxshadow as well
<cjohnston> i dont care to have the wide nav bar on the grid view since its no longer the main view
<cjohnston> the last revision i see is 22 hours old
<cjohnston> Amoz: I have to take off for a bit..
<Amoz> oh, sorry
<cjohnston> I pasted my two branches above where you can see the sub-nav not working.. maybe you and daker can collaborate
<Amoz> cjohnston, okay
<cjohnston> daker_: Amoz, Amoz daker_
<cjohnston> I should be back in 1.5 hours
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> o/
<Amoz> bye ^^
<Amoz> hello daker_
<cjohnston> Amoz: im back
<Amoz> cjohnston, cool
<cjohnston> Amoz: did you get a chance to remove the 960 stuff?
<Amoz> cjohnston, yeah, kinda
<Amoz> but the 960 styles were holding some divs in place
<Amoz> footer, etc.
<Amoz> so now they're spanning the whole site and need to be set in the default.css or core.css
<cjohnston> I believe its already set in core, just needs to be changed what its called
<Amoz> cjohnston, nope, the layouts are defined in core-grid
<Amoz> and that's just general classes
<Amoz> and the original design is using a wrapper IIRC
<cjohnston> our original design or the one by canonical
<Amoz> canonical
<cjohnston> what happens if you wrap the whole thing in wrapper and inner wrapper
<cjohnston> like in their design
<Amoz> it will be easier to implement their stylesheets, if the html templates are more similar to theirs
<cjohnston> work on what we would need to make it work best and we will see how much work will be required
<Amoz> but then we break the html templating, as you said we shouldn't
<cjohnston> if you dont mind
<Amoz> I'd like to know and see the rest or the sites using the same template/themes etc.
<Amoz> that way I can make a more informed decision
<cjohnston> technically the other sites use ubuntu_website_base.html.. summit is the only one that uses website_base.html so if we only modify website_base.html, then their sites wouldnt be effected as long as we leave all the old stuff
<cjohnston> loco.ubuntu.com  lp:loco-team-portal
<cjohnston> i dont know anything about jonos site
<Amoz> I'll check it out, need to eat and stuff first tho
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> Amoz: i removed the 960 and added the wrapper and inner-wrapper
<cjohnston> still having issues on my end tho
<cjohnston> Amoz: looks like leaving the old css is whats screwing things up
<cjohnston> i commented that stuff out and some issues were fixed
<cjohnston> the header one is fixed
<daker_> cjohnston: i am lost :/
<Amoz> cjohnston, maybe a few quirks would be fixed if you remove the old css
<Amoz> cjohnston, but I'm checking everything in chrome developer tools to see applied styles
<cjohnston> Amoz: a few quirks were fixed by removing it
<Amoz> and I'm quite sure the old css isn't messing with the header
<cjohnston> those two branches above are now updated
<Amoz> could you list the branches pls ?
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/ubuntu-updated-design-guidelines
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/ubuntu-updated-design-guidelines
<cjohnston> if you just merge them you will get your stuff from yesterday, plus my changes
<cjohnston> whats wrong daker_
<cjohnston> Amoz: I just pushed revno 39 to the theme branch
<daker_> i don't know form where i should start
<daker_> got simmit working
<daker_> summit*
<cjohnston> daker_: now, merge in my two branches that I posted a couple minutes ago... the first one goes into the ubuntu_website directory, the second into the summit directory
<daker_> cjohnston: ok done, i see the new theme, now how do you make changes ?
<Amoz> edit the css-files in the ubuntu_website dir
<daker_> ok
<cjohnston> daker_: ubuntu_website/media/css/core* is the css.. the templates are just like LTP... we use ubuntu_website/templates/website_base.html  and common/templates/base.html
<cjohnston> i just pushed revno 40.. which makes changes to the subnav.. but they are in the wrong place on the page
<cjohnston> http://127.0.0.1:8000/uds-p/
<cjohnston> is the page im talking about
<Amoz> cjohnston, I'm porting the html theme now
<Amoz> trying that way instead
<cjohnston> k
 * Amoz YTs rebecca black - friday and goes into haxor mode
<cjohnston> lol
<Amoz> dude
<Amoz> cjohnston, someone's removing the li tags in the subnav
<cjohnston> ?
<Amoz> I'm editing the sub_nav_links block in website_base.html
<Amoz> but on the site the li tags are nowhere to be seen
<Amoz> somewhere... they get overriden and removed
<cjohnston> Amoz: correct
<cjohnston> if you look on http://127.0.0.1:8000/uds-p/ they are there
<Amoz> nope
<cjohnston> if you merged in both of my branches they are
<Amoz> I didn't merge anything
<cjohnston>     <li><a href="/uds-p/tracks" title="Tracks">Tracks</a></li>
<cjohnston>     <li><a class="sub-nav-item" href="/uds-p.ical">All Sessions (iCal)</a></li>
<cjohnston>     
<Amoz> I'm starting over from scratch
<cjohnston>     <li><a class="sub-nav-item" href="/past/">Past Summits</a></li>
<Amoz> :O
<cjohnston> right..
<cjohnston> thats django templates
<cjohnston> block sub-nav-links in website_base gets replaced
<Amoz> by what?
<Amoz> in that case we have to change it as well
<cjohnston> in the case of /uds-p/ its schedule/templates/schedule/summit.html
<cjohnston> Amoz: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/ubuntu-updated-design-guidelines/revision/310  look under that same file name in that MP...
<Amoz> I see your point in not editing the html, but you'll have a hard time getting the design right if tags are removed
<Amoz> such as li
<cjohnston> you have to add them on the pages that use it
<Amoz> that means the original design using both anchors and li tags, needs to be styled into ONE element
<cjohnston> I'm fine with adding <li> around the main-nav and sub-nav links
<cjohnston> just as I did in my branch
<Amoz> yeah but when I first told you I wanted to port the html and not the css, you told me not to do the html
<cjohnston> some things in the html have to be done.. I was saying not to redo all of it
<Amoz> okay
<Amoz> there isn't a quick way to move the working dir to another computer I suppose..
<cjohnston> rsync or push a branch and pull it again
<Amoz> cjohnston, I was referring to the whole environment
<cjohnston> not really
<Amoz> okay :(
<Amoz> gotta set it up again then
<cjohnston> shouldnt be too bad since you have done it befor
<cjohnston> e
<Amoz> :P
<Amoz> cjohnston, how's the weather in FL today?
<Amoz> :)
<Amoz> takes forever to setup the prerequsities
<cjohnston> raining..
<cjohnston> which is messing up my smoking process for dinner
<Amoz> smoking process?
<cjohnston> smoking pork
<Amoz> o.O
<Amoz> now
<Amoz> ready
<Amoz> chek dis out
<Amoz> PM
<cjohnston> deveoper summit in the header is too far to the right
<Amoz> tell me what you think
<Amoz> I know
<cjohnston> remove the <hr>s from the website_base
<Amoz> small quirks like that is expected
<Amoz> this is the big structure/layout
<Amoz> also the footer isnt ported yet
<Amoz> but the header and menu looks good
<Amoz> and the main content
<Amoz> rite?
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> i think so
<Amoz> good
<cjohnston> for some reason the right side code on uds-p is being all screwy
<cjohnston> mind pushing the branches and let me see?
<Amoz> NO!
<Amoz> iz mine
<cjohnston> lol
<Amoz> ^^
<Amoz> ofc u can
<Amoz> w8 plz
<Amoz> there
<Amoz> cjohnston,
<cjohnston> Amoz,
<Amoz> cjohnston,
<cjohnston> ya
<Amoz> you highlit me
<cjohnston> link please?
<Amoz> lazy man huh? ;)
<Amoz> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fougner/+junk/light-django-theme-new-design
<Amoz> there
<Amoz> I thought you already had it
<cjohnston>  <a href="/">Developer Summit</a> shouldn't be in website_base.html
<cjohnston> change the <span id="loco"> to h2... the block will do the rest
<Amoz> just h2?
<Amoz> not #loco
<cjohnston> i thought you were porting the html
<cjohnston> if your porting the html that span can go away to match their hrml
<cjohnston> html
<cjohnston> Amoz: any reference in the old css to top-nav needs to be brought to core
<cjohnston> you took the site down :-(
<Amoz> haha
<Amoz> yeah
<Amoz> I was doing changes
<Amoz> I need to learn more bzr ...
<cjohnston> bzr is cool
<Amoz> yeah it is
<Amoz> really awesome
<Amoz> like git but easier imo
<cjohnston> hehe
<Amoz> at least for simple stuff
<cjohnston> i have some friends trying to convince me that git is the best thing in the world
<cjohnston> Amoz: if you run byobu you can leave the server running while working in another terminal
<Amoz> well git is really awesome as well
<Amoz> but for ubuntu dev, bzr is sooo integrated
<Amoz> cjohnston, I know that :P
<Amoz> cjohnston, if I have a normal conflict in a branch and I want to just pull in from another branch and use the file from there
<Amoz> how can I do that?
<cjohnston> i dont understand
<cjohnston> if you just want one file, go download it from LP
<cjohnston> im not sure what a normal conflict is
<Amoz> text conflict
<Amoz> I just want the pulled file to overwrite the local conflicting one
<cjohnston> just download the file from launchpad
<Amoz> cjohnston, there, watch it now
<Amoz> the branch should be pushed as well
<Amoz> gotta go for tonite
<Amoz> gf's whining
<cjohnston> :-/
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> thanks for your help
<cjohnston> ill prolly merge it after dinner and do some work
<Amoz> cool
<Amoz> fix top-nav etc.
<cjohnston> yup
<Amoz> but you know what
<Amoz> please put it in a separate stylesheet
<Amoz> it's so much easier to keep track of upstream (canonical) design if our own extras are in a separate file
<cjohnston> ok
<Amoz> cya!
<cjohnston> later
<daker_> cjohnston: i fixed the the subnav, where i should push ?
<cjohnston> daker_: I think he got it fixed as well.. daker_ whats your though.. redoing the CSS or redoing the HTML? if we redo the html we have to redo the html on all the sites, but if they release another theme upadte and they use the same names of things we just have to ap;ly the updated css
<daker_> redoing the css only is very hard
<cjohnston> daker_: in that case: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fougner/+junk/light-django-theme-new-design
<cjohnston> I don't think Amoz pushed his changes to the summit branch, but i dont think much needs to change in the summit branch, just li's that I've seen so far.. everything else is in website_base.html
<daker_> i have a solution
<cjohnston> whats that
<daker_> why not to fork light-django-theme ?
<cjohnston> I think updating light-django-theme would be better than forking it..
<daker_> ok :)
<cjohnston> i think that would make it harder to update sites
<daker_> how many site use it ?
<cjohnston> i know of three
<daker_> sites*
<cjohnston> but i dont know
<daker_> awe
<cjohnston> ?
<daker_> this need a lot work
<daker_> of*
<cjohnston> his branch or something else
<daker_> changing the html will affect the tree other sites
<cjohnston> cright
<cjohnston> right
<cjohnston> daker_: if we update the new website_base.html file and leave ubuntu_base.html then sites can update if they want
<daker_> also we should leave the old css
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> we may need to rename a couple files
<cjohnston> it would be nice if we could all work on one team branch, but with him not being a team member, he has to ask for merges
<daker_> we can do it
<cjohnston> daker_: do you have time to go from his new branch and work on it in the next couple hours?
<daker_> sure
<cjohnston> awesome
<cjohnston> let me know what help you need
<cjohnston> im trying to work on something for the wife, but if you need any assistance I'll be happy to help
<daker_> but i need to go to sleep
<cjohnston> I'd love to get this released for Summit in the next couple days and then LTP in the few days after that
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> do me a favor, commit whatever you have done before you go to bed and give me and Amoz a link to the branch so we can pick up from where you left off
#ubuntu-website 2013-03-04
<cjohnston> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/required-fail/+merge/151574
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> cjohnston: I don't see anything wrong, but I haven't had a change to merge it and test it
<mhall119> if all tests pass for you, I'm okay to approve it without trying it myself
<cjohnston> i fixed daker's concern
<cjohnston> it doesnt change anything that should change any tests
<cjohnston> i have always had the same 5 tests failing, which all still fail.. so i guess thats good
<cjohnston> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: I set up the test env and everything, and when I go to 0/uds-r, there's no actions box
<JoseeAntonioR> plus, it's slow
<cjohnston> i dont understnad the issue
<cjohnston> we arent working on the actions box
<JoseeAntonioR> I know
<JoseeAntonioR> but the thing is, if you go to http://200.106.89.193:8000/uds-r/ there's no actions box at all
<JoseeAntonioR> (which should be there)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, blargh, it fetched it as public
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: I'll work on the bug later on, I'm in rushes right now
<daker> mhall119: cjohnston https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/summit/fix.strong/+merge/151651
<cjohnston> daker: can you review mhall119's MP please?
<daker> cjohnston: which one ?
<cjohnston> i dunno
<mhall119> cjohnston: he reviewed the youtube short url MP
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: once daker's branch lands can you package a release
<mhall119> cjohnston: we're still deploying from /production right?
#ubuntu-website 2013-03-05
<cjohnston> ya
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> do you want to change this so that they get approved again when they show back up on the export first?
<mhall119> no, we avoided that for a reason
<mhall119> I don't remember the reason, but we had one at one point
<cjohnston> we need to rethink it
<mhall119> probably
<daker> cjohnston: mhall119  now that UDS will be online maybe canonical should give more importance to the design & the usability of the app
<cjohnston> that's what your for ;-)
<daker> also i saw linaro using another system
<cjohnston> ya
<daker> cjohnston: do we still need the widedisplay ?
<cjohnston> daker: if nothing else we need it for scheudling
<daker> ah :(
<cjohnston> mhall119: are you packaging a release
<mhall119> cjohnston: not yet
<mhall119> daker: unless you want to re-write all the insance scheduling javascript, which I'd welcome
<mhall119> /insance/insane/
<daker> i still don't know how this thing works :)
<cjohnston> neither do we
<daker> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119, cjohnston: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/attend_meeting/21677/ 'please contact [blank] or Jono Bacon, ...'
<JoseeAntonioR> didn't I fix that bug?
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: ^
<cjohnston> dunno
<daker> haha i guess yes
<cjohnston> guess you should've written a test for it ;-)
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, I still need to learn on those
<daker> ah go it
<daker> it's {% if meeting.drafter.name == meeting.approver.name %}
<daker> not
<daker> {% if meeting.drafter.name = meeting.approver.name %}
<daker> with ==
<JoseeAntonioR> ooooh
<JoseeAntonioR> I also need to learn the difference on those
<JoseeAntonioR> will fix it in a sec
<daker> https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/templates/builtins/#operator
<daker> the if used on the templates works exactly like in python
<daker> you can't do:
<daker> if x=0:
<daker> the correct form is
<daker> if x==0:
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, mp submitted, it's #151661
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: still around?
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: ?
<mhall119> cjohnston: I wonder how hard the summit API is being hammered by refreshers right now
<cjohnston> heh
<mhall119> well everything worked exactly as it should
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> go us
<mhall119> +1
<mhall119> cjohnston: daker: thanks again for your work on this
<daker> summit is struggling :)
<daker> mhall119: cjohnston http://i.imgur.com/SnRUXLr.png
<mhall119|afk> :/
<mhall119|afk> fragaria should be beefy enough to cope
<cjohnston> If you receive a permissions error when trying to login to the etherpad, please join the [Ubuntu Etherpad Users Team](https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad/+join).
<cjohnston> uggh
#ubuntu-website 2013-03-06
<cjohnston> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/track-display-name/+merge/151846 is updated if you could give it a review and an ack
#ubuntu-website 2013-03-07
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: ping
<cjohnston> ya
<JoseeAntonioR> for bug 1146985 is it fine if I put an ubuntu orange border, or should it be black?
<ubottu> bug 1146985 in Summit "qwebirc needs black border" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1146985
<cjohnston> black
<cjohnston> probably 1 px, maybe 2
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, I'm going for black then
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm trying with 2, I'll check and if it's too thick then I'll change to 1
<JoseeAntonioR> also, about bug #984282 every time I check what can be causing it, there's no way to find that out
<ubottu> bug 984282 in Summit "Breaks and lunch are incorrectly being given the private css class" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984282
<JoseeAntonioR> it's in random slots, at random times
<JoseeAntonioR> there's not even a pattern
<cjohnston> i stil dunno
<JoseeAntonioR> works with 2px, will commit and push
<JoseeAntonioR> merge prop done
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston, mhall119: what should I use as the youtube link?
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, as the youtube image
<JoseeAntonioR> there's a 'videographer' icon
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: where?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: there's bug #1146984
<ubottu> bug 1146984 in Summit "Link directly to Youtube, Etherpad and irc:// in the summit schedule" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1146984
<mhall119> oh
<mhall119> good question
<JoseeAntonioR> I could use the pad img for the pad and set a class to make it smaller
<JoseeAntonioR> and about the irc:// links, we're currently linking to webchat
<JoseeAntonioR> how are we going to deal with that
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: how about http://ubuntuone.com/6Az6pX4hz3P7oveb6QEOzA
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, that should work
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: little problem with that, community track has orange background
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: JoseeAntonioR what color would work?
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe black?
<mhall119> it's an svg, so easy enough to change
 * JoseeAntonioR works on it
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: ok, that part's fixed, but how are we going to solve the webchat & irc:// problem?
<mhall119> I'm not sure what apps recognize irc:// url schema
<JoseeAntonioR> may be useful for some, may not for others
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: have a minute?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: at long as it doesn't require audio or video I do
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: yeah, doesn't. about bug 981880, I copied the hover details from daily.html to mine.html and review.html, works on mine but not on review
<ubottu> bug 981880 in Summit "Add hover details to mine.html and review.html" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981880
<JoseeAntonioR> any idea why this may be happening? I temporarily pushed it to https://code.launchpad.net/~joseeantonior/summit/981880-fix
<mhall119> let me check
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: on mine.html you're using the head block, on review.html you're using extrahead block, maybe that's the cause?
<mhall119> also, both have the javascript functions defined at both the top and bottom of the template
<mhall119> I'm not sure where either of them is getting the content for the hover details though...
<JoseeAntonioR> both of them are the same thing
<JoseeAntonioR> but what about the extrahead block?
<mhall119> what about it?
<JoseeAntonioR> the script was already there, in fact, it's there in the current lp:summit rev, but it's not being used
<mhall119> ah, ok
<JoseeAntonioR> does changing extrahead to head in there change the structure at all?
<JoseeAntonioR> because only the script is in there
<mhall119> there isn't actuall a head block in the template base
 * JoseeAntonioR tries
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: changing block from extrahead to head didn't work
<mhall119> what is working on mine.html?
<JoseeAntonioR> the mouse hover
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: <span onMouseOver="show_agenda_details(, );" onMouseOut="hide_agenda_details(, );"> seems like it doesn't have an agenda.id or slot.id
<mhall119> ah, right, I remember now
<mhall119> that works on mine.html?
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, it does
<mhall119> I wonder where it's getting agenda.id and slot.id from
<JoseeAntonioR> me too
<mhall119> what's the view func?
<JoseeAntonioR> what view func?
<JoseeAntonioR> (btw, you can test in http://joseeantonior.com:8000/ if you want)
<mhall119> mine.html shouldn't have values for agenda.id and slot.id either
<JoseeAntonioR> then it's acting weird for some reason
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: so I know what needs to be done for this, but it's going to me a lot more work
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: think we can work on this tomorrow? I need to go to bed, school's awaiting for me in a couple hours
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: yeah, ping me tomorrow and I'll tell you what it needs
<mhall119> thanks for your contributions, btw
<JoseeAntonioR> no prob, it's really fun to do this :)
<JoseeAntonioR> so, time for me to leave, see you tomorrow!
<mhall119> g'night
<TheDrums> I know popcon isn't something to rely on, but it can give some interesting data.  I get that you may want to do away with what Debian does and not update every day (Bug #889319), but wouldn't it make sense to update every month at least?  (Weekly makes sense to me, but hasn't been updated since december)
<ubottu> bug 889319 in popularity-contest (Ubuntu) "popcon.ubuntu.com not updated in a month" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889319
#ubuntu-website 2013-03-08
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: hey, about bug 1146984, what would be your suggestion to the issues I found?
<ubottu> bug 1146984 in Summit "Link directly to Youtube, Etherpad and irc:// in the summit schedule" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1146984
<cjohnston> commented
 * JoseeAntonioR checks
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: so, agenda.meeting.youtube_video_url would get me the video url?
<cjohnston> i dont think that exists
<JoseeAntonioR> then, how should I call what you're specifying?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: hey
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: hi
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: busy now?
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> ok, so let me go over real quick what the problem is, and what the solution will need to look like
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<mhall119> so the hover javascript comes from daily.html
<mhall119> which is based off the schedule
<mhall119> which means is iterates over Slots and Agenda items
<mhall119> however, mine.html and review.html just list meetings, they don't care about schedule
<mhall119> so you don't have agenda or slot variables
<mhall119> with me so far?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<mhall119> ok, now another part of daily.html is a hidden div that contains the meeting details
<mhall119> <div id="agenda-{{agenda.id}}-{{slot.id}}-details" class="agenda-details">
<mhall119> we had to make them labeled by agenda and slot, rather than by meeting.id, because a 2-slot meeting needed to show the popup in 2 places
<mhall119> you don't need that in mine.html and review.html, but you will need to duplicate the hidden div in those templates
<mhall119> all the javascript functions do is find the div element, based on the agenda.id and slot.id, and either make it visible or hide it
<mhall119> so, what you need to do is the following:
 * JoseeAntonioR listens
<mhall119> 1: re-create the hidden div in your template, but make it id="meeting-{{meeting.id}}-details"
<mhall119> 2: change the javascript functions to take a meeting id, rather than agenda and slot ids
<mhall119> 3: change the function calls to pass the meeting id, instead of the agenda and slot ids
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, let me take a look
<JoseeAntonioR> would I only have to change that in review.html? as it's working perfectly fine in mine.html as it is
<mhall119> you're getting a popup with meeting details in mine.html?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> want me to run it so you can test it?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> I tried it on my localhost but didn't get a popup
<JoseeAntonioR> give me a sec
 * JoseeAntonioR changes dns
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: does joseeantonior.com:8000 resolve?
<mhall119> yup
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, just login
<JoseeAntonioR> with your openid
<mhall119> done
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, add sessions, and go to your schedule
<JoseeAntonioR> it should work
<mhall119> yeah, I'm not getting a popup
<mhall119> http://joseeantonior.com:8000/uds-r/mhall119/meetings
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, that's mine.html?
<mhall119> I think so, yes
<mhall119> what were you looking at?
<JoseeAntonioR> blargh, I thought /uds-r/participant/mhall119 was mine.html
<mhall119> no, that's by_participant.html
<mhall119> which is like daily.html, in that it's schedule-based
<JoseeAntonioR> aah, right!
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, then I'll modify both of them as you said
<mhall119> ping me tomorrow if you need any help
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, thanks!
<mhall119> np, thank you for taking the time to work on Summit :)
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries! :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: what would we need to do in order to run https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSDKDays/Prep on Summit?
<nigelb> Buy him large amounts of beer.
<jhodapp> hey mhall119
<mhall119> hey jhodapp, #ubuntu-meeting not #ubuntu-website :)
<jhodapp> mhall119, was wondering if that was true :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: what nigelb said
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'd say I'll buy you one at UDS, but you'd just come over to claim it
<cjohnston> I'm on my way.. I could use a few drinks right now and you know why
<cjohnston> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-team-portal/bzr-apps-url-fixes/+merge/152509  mhall119 <<<
<mhall119> cjohnston: will IS be able to use those?
<cjohnston> thats what is used in summit
<cjohnston> afaik
<mhall119> good enough for me
<cjohnston> that matches the bzr_apps part of the code to summit
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you want to throw it into production to make the release work correctly?
<mhall119> cjohnston: yeah, go ahead
<mhall119> unless they've already done it manually
<cjohnston> that wasn't the question.
<cjohnston> it doesnt appear to have been updated
<daker> hi
<cjohnston> hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work i go
<daker> hi mhall119 FYI now you need to tell them to run ./manage.py update_openids because we are swithing to login.u.c
<mhall119> oh we are? ok.  has that been deployed already?
<cjohnston> i dont think its been deployed
<daker> ah i sorry
<daker> mhall119: i can do another release before they deploy
<mhall119> daker: let's do that
<daker> ok i'll do it
<cjohnston> be careful that you dont get *too* complicated
<cjohnston> daker: I just created lp:loco-team-portal/production
<daker> cjohnston: and ?
<cjohnston> just letting you know.. its easier to type/remember than lp:ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/production or wahtever it was
<daker> ok but for now i think i'll the ~ltp-devs
<cjohnston> It's the same branch.. lp:loco-team-portal/production == https://code.launchpad.net/~ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/production
<cjohnston> just a 'prettier' name
<daker> ah ok
<cjohnston> daker: does ltp still use twidenash?
<daker> yes
<daker> we still use it
<cjohnston> the twitter api on summit still needs to be fixed :-/
<daker> mhall119: done https://code.launchpad.net/~ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/production
<cjohnston> daker: update the RT
<cjohnston> please
<daker> now we need to run ./manage.py update_openids
<daker> and ./manage.py lcupdate
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> so add that stuff please
<mhall119> lcupdate or lpupdate?
<cjohnston> lc
<cjohnston> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/0.2/view/head:/loco_directory/teams/management/commands/lcupdate.py
<daker> lc
<mhall119> ah, ok
<cjohnston> mhall119:
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/csrf/+merge/152298
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/i18n/+merge/152525
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/track-display-name/+merge/151846
<daker> this used to update the LC members on /loco-council
<mhall119> cjohnston: ignore the MP comment, something else is causing those errors
<cjohnston> mhall119: on the csrf page, please play with actually moving stuff around
<mhall119> cjohnston: I need to figure out why I'm getting these test failures
<daker> LTP test are also failling :(
<mhall119> :(
<daker> something related to the switch to login.u.c
<daker> https://drone.io/daker/ltp/23
<mhall119> wtf, now they all pass :(
<mhall119> summit ones anyway
<daker> hhhh
<cjohnston> mhall119: we really have to figure out how to harden our test
<cjohnston> s
#ubuntu-website 2013-03-09
<cjohnston> daker: mhall119 could you mark https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/i18n/+merge/152525 approved please
<daker> done
<cjohnston> tr
<cjohnston> ty
<daker> https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=en&fromgroups=#!topic/django-developers/HrWXBwe9BHU
<cjohnston> interesting
<daker> Happy birthday mhall119
<mhall119> thanks daker :)
<cjohnston> so, mhall119 what are you wanting to do with summit now
<mhall119> cjohnston: use it for developer/open/sdk week sessions
<cjohnston> more info please
<mhall119> so we're going to run an SDK Week, similar to open week or developer week
<mhall119> but instead of #ubuntu-classroom, it'll use hangouts (with IRC for questions)
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> so we create a Summit record called "Ubuntu SDK Week 13.03" or something
<mhall119> one room, one track, a handful of slots
<cjohnston> k
<mhall119> so the issues I've thought of are:
<mhall119> No Sprint, therefore no Attendee import
<mhall119> which isn't so bad, all we need Attendee records for are the people running the session, and whomever will be creating the hangout
<mhall119> we can manually create those
<mhall119> people don't necessarily need to mark themselves as participating
<mhall119> thought it might be nice in the future
<cjohnston> yup
<mhall119> we can use the proposing feature, then whomever is running the week can approve and schedule them
<mhall119> which is more work than they currently do with the wiki, but they can get over it
<cjohnston> oh. I want to make it not a requirement to be an attendee to propose a session
<mhall119> is that currently a requirement?
<cjohnston> I think so
<cjohnston> the other thing is, do we want to use the exact same instance, or would a training instance be more betterer
<mhall119> maybe a separate instance
<cjohnston> I think seperate would be more betterer
<mhall119> prodstack?
<cjohnston> good luck
<cjohnston> they wont redeploy summit without the charm being 'fixed'
<cjohnston> mhall119: daker https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/update-django-1-4/+merge/152552  please test it well
#ubuntu-website 2015-03-03
<Baron_Greenback> Hi folks, would this be the appropriate channel to report a proxy error when accessing https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/##### ?
#ubuntu-website 2016-03-07
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle, did we hear anything back from IS/webops?
<davidcalle> dholbach: Mike has bumped the issue friday, maybe he'll have news
<dholbach> ok
#ubuntu-website 2016-03-08
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: can we push --overwrite a lightweight checkout to the pip-cache branch?
<dholbach> for a new branch it takes ages to get it set up :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: +1
<davidcalle> +10
<dholbach> that would probably just change the revno to something smaller again
<dholbach> dpm, which blog plugin did you look at? was it zinnia again?
<dpm> dholbach, no, it was the aldryn one
<dpm> the divio-supported one
<dpm> let me add it to the trello card
<dpm> dholbach, https://marketplace.django-cms.org/en/addons/browse/aldryn-newsblog/
<dholbach> ah nice
<Dogen>  There is a problem with the wiki ubuntu? I can not log in
<dholbach> Dogen, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2016-March/001107.html
<Dogen> dholbach thank you so much for your answer
<dholbach> anytime
#ubuntu-website 2016-03-09
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> dholbach: soooo, things are looking better on the d.u.c front, Mike has apparently found the root cause and IS are fixing it :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, wow
<dholbach> WOW
<dholbach> what was it?
<davidcalle> dholbach: "Okay, got it. We need to open inbound TCP 80 to developer.staging.ubuntu.com."
<davidcalle> XD
<dholbach> I'm somewhat speechless
<davidcalle> Same here
<dholbach> ...
<dholbach> in any case: mhall119 well done!
<dholbach> brb
<enyc> err ubuntu site problem still not fixed
<enyc> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/  <--  14.10  still not labelled correctly
<enyc> what is the right way to report this to the right person?
<dholbach> enyc, you could try to report it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bugs
<enyc> dholbach: done
#ubuntu-website 2016-03-10
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119 : can we discuss cutting out some of the pip-cache branch history later on?
<davidcalle> dholbach: +1
<dholbach> davidcalle, re structureboard et al: yes, very likely my mistake (it was a fresh checkout of trunk)
<davidcalle> mhall119: since you masterfully debugged d.s.u.c routing issues, maybe you have an idea why static/* is not accessible (401) ?
<dholbach> does "make collectstatic.debug" say anything interesting or is that totally unrelated?
<davidcalle> dholbach: it says that I'm not running the devportal version I think I'm testing because it's hitting an old bug I have fixed, thanks! /me bumps the version and re-deploys :)
 * dholbach crosses fingers
<dholbach> I wonder if we shouldn't deploy all of the good fixes we have accumulated in branches already O:-)
<davidcalle> dholbach: probably, yeah
<mhall119> davidcalle: you can try running "make swift-perms" on devportal-app/0, but sometimes the access stuff needs to be fixed by webops
<mhall119> davidcalle: also, it seems we have no data in our database, are you able to load the production datadump yourself, or do we have to file an RT for that?
<mhall119> davidcalle: I've checked the swift perms from wendigo and they all seem fine, so once again this is something that needs webops
<davidcalle> mhall119: no need for webops for the db dump. I'm reading #webops now, thanks for acting on it, I was in a meeting
<mhall119> davidcalle: our apache configs arne't having their variables replaced properly,which is a problem we had fixed in the past
<mhall119>      <Location /static/>
<mhall119>         ProxyPass balancer://swift-cache/v1/OS_SWIFT_AUTH/
<mhall119>         ProxyPassReverse balancer://swift-cache/v1/OS_SWIFT_AUTH/
<mhall119>         RequestHeader set Host OS_SWIFT_HOST
<mhall119>         Header set Cache-Control "public,max-age=31536000"
<mhall119>      </Location>
<mhall119> OS_SWIFT_AUTH should have been replaced with something
<mhall119> davidcalle: what directory's mojo spec did you use for the deployment?
<davidcalle> mhall119: I've cleaned them I think, there is only a mojo-ue-devportal left, which local changes are simply a bump of revnos in staging/collect
<mhall119> davidcalle: are you on wendigo now?
<davidcalle> mhall119: no but I can
<mhall119> davidcalle: check revno 501, I've just committed the fix, can you try re-deploying so that it gets applied to the apache instances?
<mhall119> somehow this got lost when I was merging in all of mthaddon's changes
<mhall119> or it was never merged into upstream in teh first place, which is also possible,because getting spec changes off of wendigo isn't straight forward
<davidcalle> mhall119: alright, scratching and deploying
<davidcalle> mhall119: deployment still in progress, but the site is already up and FIXED :)
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> davidcalle: I'll send an MP to the upstream branch with that fix, can you work on testing the database migration today?
 * davidcalle quickly creates a homepage before nagios runs
<davidcalle> mhall119: I have time to put the db in place, but I'll probably need to run just after
<davidcalle> Oh wait, the deployment isn't even finished, so no
<davidcalle> mhall119: looks like assets upload timed out, not uncommon, but I need to restart it (not from scratch)
<mhall119> davidcalle: collectstatic? It will keep running after juju times out, just let it go
<davidcalle> mhall119: I've put the dump in place and started a deployment over it. Deployment output is in m-ue-d/ue/m-ue-d/nohup.log if you feel like having a look. I'll have one tonight and see if our migrations steps need to be fixed.
 * davidcalle runs
<mhall119> davidcalle: thanks
<mhall119> davidcalle: it looks like there were database errors on the deployment,but I suspect that's due to it having an older database with the newer code
<mhall119> everything is failing with a 500 error now too because of that
#ubuntu-website 2016-03-11
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> how's the deployment situation? :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm testing db migrations on staging
<davidcalle> :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I don't remember how to set up postgre locally for d.u.c, do you still have that doc somewhere?
<davidcalle> (because, currently, it's exploding here and there :) )
<davidcalle> dholbach: btw, since you have more experience that I do with django migrations, if I pass you the dbdump file, do you think you can give it a try?
<dholbach> hum... yes - I can try
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/zdvmD4Ekb6
<davidcalle> dholbach: thanks, I'm getting the db file from the server, it's taking some time
<dholbach> sure, thanks!
<dholbach> davidcalle, I started with lp:developer-ubuntu-com/production
<dholbach> is that what's on prod?
<davidcalle> dholbach: on prod, due to issues when using several branches (bzr doesn't want to merge cleanly) we have staging/162, hopefully this will get back in line after the next prod deployment
<dholbach> ok
 * dholbach starts over
<davidcalle> the update will be (for now at least) to r164 (which is the big upgrade without post-deployment-fixes).
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> dholbach, davidcalle, victorp was pinging me about adding installation instructions for the snappy image of intel's thincanyon. But as far as I can see, they're live already, right? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/
<dholbach> intel nuc?
<dpm> I thought they were the same thing
<dholbach> I have no idea
<dholbach> thibautr and didrocks published the docs
<dholbach> let me ask
<dpm> looking at the history of the page, davidcalle did the changes
<dholbach> oh ok... I thought it was thibaut and didier in the beginning
<dpm> ah wait, no perhaps didrocks
<dpm> misread the history
<dholbach> ^W^W^W^W^Wa team of French people
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, so I updated http://pad.ubuntu.com/zdvmD4Ekb6 and tried to explain how I went about things - I'm still in the process of figuring out the migrations story
<dholbach> meanwhile didrocks wants a call, so I'll brb
<davidcalle> dholbach: thanks!
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach, tell me when you know if the nuc page is the one you were looking for. I'll prettify it.
<dpm> davidcalle, that's the one, yes
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'm not quite sure what the question about it was....
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach, thanks, the question is somehow irrelevant to me, the page is screaming for a fix :)
<dholbach> go go go!
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm giving your doc a try. Huge thanks for writing it.
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'm not done yet :)
<dholbach> the tricky part is coming up now
<dholbach> and I'll do it after lunch
<dholbach> davidcalle, can you try to replay http://pad.ubuntu.com/zdvmD4Ekb6 locally?
<dholbach> I'll do it as well
<davidcalle> dholbach: on it
<dholbach> maybe we can talk with Mike later on when he's back
<dholbach> and see if there's anything we can do to the migrations process
<davidcalle> dholbach: pip-cache timed out :D
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> that has never happened to me
<dholbach> I guess if you want to work around it, just      ./env/bin/pip install -r requirements.txt --upgrade
<davidcalle> it was probably my vpn acting up, seems to work fine now
<dholbach> <3
 * davidcalle hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle back
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'd like to be sure we covered everything with the migrations which are faked or really run
<davidcalle> dholbach: it WORKS, great work !
<dholbach> watching it break is not so nice :)
<dholbach> but I haven't found a way to work around it
<dholbach> mhall119, can you take a look at http://pad.ubuntu.com/zdvmD4Ekb6 too?
<dholbach> ... and see if it's OK and how you'd expect it?
<davidcalle> dholbach: what we need to make sure is to have a way to answer "yes" to deletion of the stale migrations. The juju way of doing it doesn't work well with interactive prompts and "migrate --noinput" just ignores the question. Maybe something like http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18869414/can-stale-content-types-be-automatically-deleted-in-django
<dholbach> good point
<mhall119> dholbach: why are we editing settings.py?
<mhall119> actually, let's go back further, what is all this for?
<davidcalle> mhall119: local upgrade testing with postgre
<mhall119> oh, I see
<davidcalle> mhall119: I wanted Daniel's help for his expertise on migrations
<mhall119> is rev 163 or 164 when the upgrade happened?
<davidcalle> mhall119: 163
<davidcalle> 164 is a fix that was missing to adapt to newer swift
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> it looks reasonable, has it been tested?
<mhall119> davidcalle: on line 19 you install django, but shouldn't that be installed by pip so we get a specific version?
<davidcalle> dholbach: ^
<mhall119> my only other concern would be a difference in postgresql versions between your localhost and staging/prod, but that's less likely to cause problems than Django
<dholbach> mhall119, I copied it from README
<mhall119> right, that's probably old and unnecessary now
